# Stopped by the police-again.



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Well just been stopped again by the police. Travelling home at 0330 I was pulled over but I kept going till I got into a garage forecourt. I was held there for a good half hour, shivering in the cold wind while they did their roadside checks and were unable to find anything amiss. Breathtested me of course, negative-I`d come straight from work. Haven`t touched alcohol for several weeks at least.

Their excuse for stopping me was that I was "rolling over the line at the traffic lights". Not that I was aware of, but hang on its 0330 and hardly a car on the road. And they are worried that I had rolled over the line at the lights and therefore had committed an offence? Really? 

I`m surprised I wasn`t arrested for the amount of lip I gave them but they really can`t be very bright, holding an innocent motorist at the roadside for no reason, running all sorts of checks, trying to find where my licence was registered etc! After all that they had to concede defeat and I was allowed to go! Unfortunately the police don`t like motorists driving in the early hours so they stop them and hold them at the roadside. Had this been at eg. 1900 they wouldnt have given me a second look. To my amusement, one of them told me they were trying to keep the roads safe! Ahh that explains why I was held for half an hour on the garage forecourt!

Oh yes, they had to initially keep me for 15 minutes on the forecourt because they didn`t have a breathalyser kit with them and had to wait for a second car to bring it! Obviously I didnt smell of alcohol since I haven`t touched it for weeks but they said my eyes were glazed. I pointed out it was 0330 and I was tired! of course I had actually been working in a smoky atmosphere too, which as a non smoker, affects me slightly.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I know this all too well, I get pulled over leaving work at 4am/5am because they see me come out of a casino and assume I have been drinking! They don't even need to ask me questions anymore when they come to the window as I know what are going to ask.

I did get done for no seatbelt twice in one day, so it may have it on record. They pull you over for no reason and give you a crap answer as to why they have pulled you over!

I have been breathlysed at 9:00am! Even I do not start that early!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

How annoying. Clearly they had nothing better to do! Shame they arent out there catching real criminals...instead of bothering law abiding people. 

Hope you warmed up once home.....not the weather to be hanging around on garage forecourts:rolleyes


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

All cars can be PNC'd from within the following patrol car these days. 

They can check registered owner, MOT, Tax and insurance whilst trailing the driver so they should have no real cause to stop you unless, of course as you've already stated, you've committed some sort of traffic violation.

Also the colour and make of car often influences the traffic cop to pay more attention to the driver.

Red sports cars appear to be priority targets for them but strangely enough not Red XK Jaguars.:confused1:

However, at 2:00am on the M1 heading north from London I was seen by an unmarked motorway patrol car doing approximately 100mph. 

The patrol car drew up alongside of me and the cop in the passenger seat gestured thus; :nono:

I promptly backed off the accelerator and the patrol car continued on.......:confused1:

No prizes for guessing what car I was driving.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My oh works nights gets pulled over for being on road at 2 am, when nobody about  asked why hes driving that time of night


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im not sure why this is so bad  drink driving, especially this time of year is a serious problem and the police often do spot checks to see if drivers have been drinking. Id much rather 100 sober drivers stopped and checked just to catch 1 drunk than for none and that driver get away with it. 

My brother and i used to work nights in a night club and we were stopped at least 2 a week. The politer and more cooperative you are the faster they deal with you and away you can go again.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Last year at Christmas my son was the designated driver and dropped friends off one by one. He was stopped 3 times by police for breath testing at the 3 stop they laughed said '3 times lucky' and gave him a designated driver keyring as a souvenier!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> Im not sure why this is so bad  drink driving, especially this time of year is a serious problem and the police often do spot checks to see if drivers have been drinking. Id much rather 100 sober drivers stopped and checked just to catch 1 drunk than for none and that driver get away with it.
> 
> My brother and i used to work nights in a night club and we were stopped at least 2 a week. The politer and more cooperative you are the faster they deal with you and away you can go again.


Spot checks are something I have no qualms with at all. They're designed with everyones safety in mind, other motorists/road users and pedestrians alike.

A tragic case here just recently saw the death of a young girl on a pedestrian crossing because the driver, under the influence of alcohol, failed to see her crossing the road.

Although the driver did not stop and there were no witnesses he was caught some weeks later for another DUI, admitted being being drunk at the time of the original accident, (suspicious damage to his car) prosecuted and imprisoned.

Sometimes the efforts of the law to prevent such tragedies are not stringent enough.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure telling them you were tired was a good idea either, lots of accidents are caused by fatigue.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Certain times of the early hours are 'hot zones' so to speak. And certain crimes take place ie. More intention to comit a burglarly during ungodly hours, drinking etc. If they have 'suspicion' they can do this, they dont have to wait to stop you for an offence

You say that they said you rolled, at the end of the day even if it was misjudgement, it could easily have been down to drink or drugs.

Once they have pulled you over for a reason, they have to follow it through. Ive got breathalised in the early hours twice. Both times i had been working in a pub, so yes i smellt of alcohol. But as i never drank i had no worries.

If your out regular its probably something that you will have to get used to, especially at christmas. Of course, if it turns into victimisation, then thats different.

Charley - police can breathalise and will breathalise at any time. People go out in the evening - alcohol is still in your blood, its surprising how many people ARE still over the limit the next day when THEY are driving to work, why shouldnt they be breathalised. Its when its in your system that also matters.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

We often set off very early hours to get to shows and my mother in law (who's 50+) was pulled over on her way to get us and set off to the show, it was 4am and the police pulled her, checked her out and said "why is someone of your age driving around at this time in the morning?" 

Non of their bloody business. Not being funny but its not like she was trying to pick up a lady of the night or anything.:scared:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> We often set off very early hours to get to shows and my mother in law (who's 50+) was pulled over on her way to get us and set off to the show, it was 4am and the police pulled her, checked her out and said "why is someone of your age driving around at this time in the morning?"
> 
> Non of their bloody business. Not being funny but its not like she was trying to pick up a lady of the night or anything.:scared:


well that's just plain rude! I think if they are nice about it and explain it then that's fine they are just doing thier job after all, but if they are going to get cheeky they can't expect people to be willing to co-operate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have been breathlysed at 9:00am! Even I do not start that early!


But if you had a skinful the night before you could still be over the limit...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jon bda said:


> But if you had a skinful the night before you could still be over the limit...


Indeed you could be and upto 48 hours afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> I did get done for no seatbelt twice in one day, so it may have it on record. They pull you over for no reason and give you a crap answer as to why they have pulled you over!


You weren't wearing a seatbelt twice in one day? Why on earth wouldn't you wear a seatbelt in a car? I don't understand why anyone would be in a car without a seatbelt on, it's like a death wish


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Sometimes the way the police speak and the tone in which is used can antagonise an innocent motorist! 

My hubby likes to have his headlights on rain or shine because he likes to be seen and so he got pulled over on the way back from Newbury and the convo went like this:

Police: Excuse me sir where have you come from?

Hubby: Newbury

Police: Is it foggy in Newbury?

Hubby: No

Police: Is it foggy at the top of the hill?

Hubby No!

Police: Is it dark today?

Hubby: NO!!

Police: So why have you got your lights on?

Hubby: I ride motorbikes so I like to be seen the same as when I drive a car.

Police: Oh OK sir. Have a nice day!

What the heck? It was the sarcastic tone of the coppers voice that got my hubby all wound up!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> You weren't wearing a seatbelt twice in one day? Why on earth wouldn't you wear a seatbelt in a car? I don't understand why anyone would be in a car without a seatbelt on, it's like a death wish


I knew someone who wouldn't wear one because she was worried about getting tangled up in it in the even of an accident!!! :yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> I knew someone who wouldn't wear one because she was worried about getting tangled up in it in the even of an accident!!! :yikes::yikes::yikes:


 That's kind of the point of them  Maybe she'd prefer to go through the windscreen - much more pleasant than getting tangled up in a seatbelt


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Everybody does that, rolling over the traffic lights. I drive into work at 6am and never see any police about. I was once stopped for doing 35 in a new 30 zone which had not even had any signs up yet, and for the previous 3 years I'd been driving on that road, it had always been 40 (should still be, as its a nice wide road with no houses immediately on it). Incidentally I was slowing down anyway cause they were stopping other people, and I was told 'you don't look like you've been drinking, but I have to test you' At that stage I was still reeling from the shock of being pulled over so I just accepted the test, then I defended myself saying I've been driving on that road for the last 3 years and never even knew it was 30, so she let me off with a warning.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Sometimes the way the police speak and the tone in which is used can antagonise an innocent motorist!
> 
> My hubby likes to have his headlights on rain or shine because he likes to be seen and so he got pulled over on the way back from Newbury and the convo went like this:
> 
> ...


Most cars have them on during the day now! I always put mine on now especially if its raining hard and there is spray on the roads. I do notice the difference now if I decide to switch mine on as people tend to stop and wait for me now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> You weren't wearing a seatbelt twice in one day? Why on earth wouldn't you wear a seatbelt in a car? I don't understand why anyone would be in a car without a seatbelt on, it's like a death wish


Quoting myself 

Sorry Charley I didn't mean to be rude, I was just bamboozled!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Most cars have them on during the day now!* I always put mine on now especially if its raining* hard and there is spray on the roads. I do notice the difference now if I decide to switch mine on as people tend to stop and wait for me now.


It's a shame there are few people who either realise or practice this.

When it's raining and you obviously need Windscreen wipers because of poor visibility your headlights are also required for the benefit of everyone else not just the driver of the vehicle.

Here you are obliged by law to drive with your headlights on during the day. On many of the newer cars it is impossible not to drive without some form of visible lighting because they are automatic.

Ours is a bloody nuisance because the function is light sensitive and the illumination of panel lights varies throughout the day making you think there's an electrical fault.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

dobermummy said:


> Im not sure why this is so bad  drink driving, especially this time of year is a serious problem and the police often do spot checks to see if drivers have been drinking. Id much rather 100 sober drivers stopped and checked just to catch 1 drunk than for none and that driver get away with it.
> 
> My brother and i used to work nights in a night club and we were stopped at least 2 a week. The politer and more cooperative you are the faster they deal with you and away you can go again.


You may not know this but I deal with intox peeps several nghts a week aand I`m well used to seeing inebriated persons. But I have to say it takes seconds to determine whether someone is "of further interest". Theyd been following me for 2-3 miles along the A217 so if my driving was suspect` they`d certainly have seen it.

Update well back at work again! 3 hours sleep since getting in. I think I`ve got a cold though from standing in the wind on a cold garage forecourt. I can`t claim they were nasty, they weren`t (just clueless), but unfortunately in my line of work, being stopped like this is an occupational hazard.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahh yes, lets slate the police for doing their jobs. I would like to see a lot of anti-police people do their jobs. Maybe when you get to go to enough accidents and see the aftermath when drink/tiredness/drugs are involved you would understand? 

plus driving late at night you need to accept you are around when a lot of crime takes place and at this time of year there is a lot of drink driving.

i once had my car pulled over and searched for drugs as i had a surfboard on the roof-did it bother me? no, as i had nothing to hide!

i would much rather be pulled over and checked than they potentially keep a drink driver on the road.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Police know my car off by heart, its recorded as a cruiser eventhough ive never raced. Ive been told my car is modified and was not allowed to fill up and been video recorded with me revesring towards a cop. I think they try and find someone to pull over for any excuse and if they have nowt to do. Last night i saw cops pull up three times at a local maccies as they were keeping an eye on us lol.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Ahh yes, lets slate the police for doing their jobs. I would like to see a lot of anti-police people do their jobs. Maybe when you get to go to enough accidents and see the aftermath when drink/tiredness/drugs are involved you would understand?
> 
> plus driving late at night you need to accept you are around when a lot of crime takes place and at this time of year there is a lot of drink driving.
> 
> ...


Emma we are talking about a specific incident (early hours of this morning) in which i was held on a garage forecourt for, as far as I am concerned, no reason. For some reason apparently my licence says I wear glasses to drive... Huh? I`ve never worn glasses! But they told me I was committing an offence by not wearing any!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

You never know Sussexplumber, they could have saved your life! You've already said you were tired, so standing on a garage forecourt would have had the same result as opening your car window and letting fresh air in, you just got a little bit more of it. 

Just try and think of it as experience.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Well just been stopped again by the police. Travelling home at 0330 I was pulled over but I kept going till I got into a garage forecourt. I was held there for a good half hour, shivering in the cold wind while they did their roadside checks and were unable to find anything amiss. Breathtested me of course, negative-I`d come straight from work. Haven`t touched alcohol for several weeks at least.
> 
> Their excuse for stopping me was that I was "rolling over the line at the traffic lights". Not that I was aware of, but hang on its 0330 and hardly a car on the road. And they are worried that I had rolled over the line at the lights and therefore had committed an offence? Really?
> 
> ...


They must have been bored hun. Hubby is a police officer and from what i understand this is what they do, horrid isn't it, but the chance they catch that one without insurance no driving license or is sozzeled is worth it, but they can also be difficult on purpose , especially if they are young...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to admit i'm not a big fan of the police.But every night i do watch UK cops, road wars ect. And fair play to them, more often than not ( in the programs) they catch a hell of a lot of people driving under the influence of drink or drugs.
I'n all my years as a driver i've never been breathalysed, and have only been pulled over once very late at night/early hours.*


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Police are only doing their job... While you may not have been drunk, you easily could have been, and rolling over the line at a traffic light could be something they look out for in drink driving.

From their point of view, not stopping someone they think is drink driving and then them causing an accident is worse than stopping you and you not been drink driving.

As for breathlising you, I think its the case that they can't let you go again without doing some kind of check so they can say that you are safe to drive, I had a dealing with the police a few weeks ago, and they couldn't close the case until they had come round and checked for themselves that I was ok (this wasn't anything to do with driving though)
Plus, if they thought your eyes were glazed over, tired or not, that would be reason enough for them to test you.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Ahh yes, lets slate the police for doing their jobs. I would like to see a lot of anti-police people do their jobs. Maybe when you get to go to enough accidents and see the aftermath when drink/tiredness/drugs are involved you would understand?


I know this will amaze you and its amazed me too but I have looked into doing this volunteer constable business, but I ws told I couldnt because I hold a security licence. Dont believe me? Ring them up and ask, the number is "101". I`m afraid this claptrap about being short staffed certainly wont wash with me!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> They must have been bored hun. *Hubby is **a police officer* and from what i understand this is what they do, horrid isn't it, but the chance they catch that one without insurance no driving license or is sozzeled is worth it, but they can also be difficult on purpose , especially if they are young...


Hmmmmmm....Is this how 'Piggybaker' came about?...Do you make sausage rolls for the old man?

As for young coppers...Some can't get over the fact that their new powers enable them to behave like complete nobs, and hand out advice like they have the knowledge of the Gods.

Give me a middle aged copper any day.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Emma we are talking about a specific incident (early hours of this morning) in which i was held on a garage forecourt for, as far as I am concerned, no reason. For some reason apparently my licence says I wear glasses to drive... Huh? I`ve never worn glasses! But they told me I was committing an offence by not wearing any!


and there's no way your tiredness could have caused you to be a little fast etc, and give them a reason????

it was no reason as far as you were concerned, but obviously not as far as they were concerned.

As for the driving licence, maybe contact the DVLA then and see how that can be amended.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> You may not know this but I deal with intox peeps several nghts a week aand I`m well used to seeing inebriated persons. But I have to say it takes seconds to determine whether someone is "of further interest". Theyd been following me for 2-3 miles along the A217 so if my driving was suspect` they`d certainly have seen it.
> 
> Update well back at work again! 3 hours sleep since getting in. I think I`ve got a cold though from standing in the wind on a cold garage forecourt. I can`t claim they were nasty, they weren`t (just clueless), but unfortunately in my line of work, being stopped like this is an occupational hazard.


How does it take seconds to determine whether someone is of further interest? You dont have to be 'obviously drunk' to be over the limit, just a couple of drinks so although you didnt realise it you might of been driving in a way they saw suspect (due to being tired maybe)


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> and there's no way your tiredness could have caused you to be a little fast etc, and give them a reason????
> 
> it was no reason as far as you were concerned, but obviously not as far as they were concerned.
> 
> As for the driving licence, maybe contact the DVLA then and see how that can be amended.


I realised they were behind me, which in itself says I wasn`t drunk. They must have seen me checking the rear view. Because of this I was careful of my speed.

I`m just annoyed tbh. I`m stopped relatively frequently, never for a genuine reason because I`m a good motorist with 10 years no claims and a clean licence. One of the reasons I got rid of my van was because I got pulled in it!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> Emma we are talking about a specific incident (early hours of this morning) in which i was held on a garage forecourt for, as far as I am concerned, no reason. For some reason apparently my licence says I wear glasses to drive... Huh? I`ve never worn glasses! But they told me I was committing an offence by not wearing any!


If they were picking on stuff like wearing glasses you must have given them some gob 
Don't you know yet that if they want to find something to nick you for ...they will?

Walking on cracks in the pavement, or being in possession of an ugly wife is still a hanging offence as far as they're concerned..


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I know this will amaze you and its amazed me too but I have looked into doing this volunteer constable business, but I ws told I couldnt because I hold a security licence. Dont believe me? Ring them up and ask, the number is "101". I`m afraid this claptrap about being short staffed certainly wont wash with me!


I know how hard it is to get into the police - my husband is a police officer. He passed the many tests and due to funding issues, had to wait 3 years before he was able to start - his 2 years probationary period (which he's just passed) and we had to pay for him to do a course first as well.

The police are short staffed but dont have funding. Each force has rules and obviously yours is you cant have a security licence. Its not the police who usually make these (same as laws) but usually someone higher up.

personally not sure with your attitude you should be in the police.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

As horrid as it was getting pulled and checked out at that time of the morning, the police could have saved yours or someone else's life if you had been a drunk driver.

Anyway until you get that sign writing on your van changed what do you expect? 
'Su's sex plumber'. Your a target for sure


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I realised they were behind me, which in itself says* I wasn`t drunk*. They must have seen me checking the rear view. Because of this I was careful of my speed.
> 
> I`m just annoyed tbh. I`m stopped relatively frequently, never for a genuine reason because I`m a good motorist with 10 years no claims and a clean licence. One of the reasons I got rid of my van was because I got pulled in it!


You dont need to be drunk to break the law, just over the limit (which isnt that much and for a lot of people they wont appear drunk)


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> You dont need to be drunk to break the law, just over the limit (which isnt that much and for a lot of people they wont appear drunk)


plus there are some people out there who blow really high values and dont appear to be drunk. and a lot of people drive whilst on drugs these days, so obviously wont smell of alcohol.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I know how hard it is to get into the police - my husband is a police officer. He passed the many tests and due to funding issues, had to wait 3 years before he was able to start - his 2 years probationary period (which he's just passed) and we had to pay for him to do a course first as well.
> 
> The police are short staffed but dont have funding. Each force has rules and obviously yours is you cant have a security licence. Its not the police who usually make these (same as laws) but usually someone higher up.
> 
> personally not sure with your attitude you should be in the police.


I agree. I`m too clever and too good at spotting trouble.  I`m also not heavy handed. I also bothered to go to college and get a few qualifications so I`m skilled too.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I realised they were behind me, which in itself says I wasn`t drunk. They must have seen me checking the rear view. Because of this I was careful of my speed.
> 
> I`m just annoyed tbh. I`m stopped relatively frequently, never for a genuine reason because I`m a good motorist with 10 years no claims and a clean licence. One of the reasons I got rid of my van was because I got pulled in it!


Imo I don't believe the police did anything wrong. Stopping people randomly early hours over the Christmas season has to be good. Makes people think twice about drink driving because drink drivers take innocent people with them. My oh used to finish work at the same time. Got stopped regular was always helpful and was on his way in minutes. I suspect the police had the last laugh, I bet they kept you longer in the cold because you were giving them lip while they had lovely thermals on lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

WelshOneEmma said:


> personally not sure with your attitude you should be in the police.


if they actually tested for attitude before they could join the police i highly doubt half of them would have been able to join.

when i was in college i wanted to join the police, i even did a course to help towards it, but the fitness tests that you have to complete before being accepted were to much with my asthma, so in the end i couldnt join.

luckily i have never been pulled over by the police, would be crapping myself if i did though, but they can breathalyse me all they want, it wont show anything as i dont drink.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I agree. I`m too clever and too good at spotting trouble.  I`m also not heavy handed. I also bothered to go to college and get a few qualifications so I`m skilled too.


you're too cocky and aggressive (in your posts) - if you are like that in 'real life' its not the best combo for someone in a position of power is it? or maybe that sort of behaviour from police is ok when its you?

as for implying police are not clever, good at their jobs etc, lets hope you dont need them.

And just to add, my husband went to uni and got a degree in biology, so not stupid. He has also had a lot of people email the Sgts commenting on how helpful he is and good at his job.Maybe if you didnt give others lip as you think you are better than them, people would treat you nicer, police included.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> you're too cocky and aggressive (in your posts) - if you are like that in 'real life' its not the best combo for someone in a position of power is it? or maybe that sort of behaviour from police is ok when its you?
> 
> as for implying police are not clever, good at their jobs etc, lets hope you dont need them.
> 
> And just to add, my husband went to uni and got a degree in biology, so not stupid. He has also had a lot of people email the Sgts commenting on how helpful he is and good at his job.Maybe if you didnt give others lip as you think you are better than them, people would treat you nicer, police included.


*But there are plenty of cops with a more than cocky attitude. They want respect they have to earn it.*


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

CRL said:


> if they actually tested for attitude before they could join the police i highly doubt half of them would have been able to join.
> 
> when i was in college i wanted to join the police, i even did a course to help towards it, but the fitness tests that you have to complete before being accepted were to much with my asthma, so in the end i couldnt join.
> 
> luckily i have never been pulled over by the police, would be crapping myself if i did though, but they can breathalyse me all they want, it wont show anything as i dont drink.


I dont know what its like for other forces, but it was very hard to get into my husbands. You had the initial applications, the fitness tests, the written tests and interviews, all of which took place over a number of days.

Yes there are some arses out there, but thats the same for every job.

Each police officer has their thing that they notice and pull people for - some will be driving whilst on the phone, others may be bad driving.

as i have said before, i would rather they pulled me and i wasted 30 mins of my day than they didnt pull someone who was over the limit/tired and they caused an accident.

its a very hard job - you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But there are plenty of cops with a more than cocky attitude. They want respect they have to earn it.*


True, there are. However (and i realise this doesnt apply to all of them, some are nobs), if you were doing your job and you had sh!t from people who "know they arent drunk so why are they wasting their time", and then usually follow up with "i pay tax so i pay your wages, you work for me" - wouldn't you get a bit cocky back?

Its amazing how its the same people over again who complain how they get attitude from people from all walks of life (i had a housemate like that) and wouldn't realise it was them and their attitude and how they spoke to others.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I dont know what its like for other forces, but it was very hard to get into my husbands. You had the initial applications, the fitness tests, the written tests and interviews, all of which took place over a number of days.
> 
> Yes there are some arses out there, but thats the same for every job.
> 
> ...


i understand that, being a carer is a hard job too, but someone has to do that. when i told my parents i wanted to join the police they said that it would be mentally hard. they said that people abuse you just for wearing the uniform, that if i can rise above it when people i stop and question give me abuse and spit at me then all good to me, because alot of people cant do it. its alright though i get enough abuse and old people spitting at me in the job i do now.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just to add, my husband is a retired Ch. Superintendent with the Met. He went to University and has a Law degree, he's not stupid either, he is, in fact, very tolerant (let's face it, he needed to be working in London) so don't bang on about police officers' and their work blah blah blah, it's coming across as sour grapes to be honest, and Police, as you know, find it hard enough dealing with yobs and know-it-alls, as well as drunks, druggies, thieves etc. etc.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

CRL said:


> i understand that, being a carer is a hard job too, but someone has to do that. when i told my parents i wanted to join the police they said that it would be mentally hard. they said that people abuse you just for wearing the uniform, that if i can rise above it when people i stop and question give me abuse and spit at me then all good to me, because alot of people cant do it. its alright though i get enough abuse and old people spitting at me in the job i do now.


Those are two jobs I couldnt do and have so much respect for those who can.

When hubby tells me some things he deals with i wouldnt be able to be patient - its a good job i dont have a taser!!

As for being a carer - extremely hard job for very little money. i couldnt do that either so hats off to you.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*INTERMISSION.*

Here's a useful tip for all those who think the Police do very little but inconvenience the general public because they have nothing better to do during their shift/s

When the Patrol Officer asks you how fast do you think you were going? Always have an answer ready for them even if you know you were driving over the speed limit.

Because if you don't they can write anything they like on your ticket.

Life can be tough and even tougher when you're stupid. :yesnod:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> Well just been stopped again by the police. Travelling home at 0330 I was pulled over but I kept going till I got into a garage forecourt. I was held there for a good half hour, shivering in the cold wind while they did their roadside checks and were unable to find anything amiss. Breathtested me of course, negative-I`d come straight from work. Haven`t touched alcohol for several weeks at least.
> 
> Their excuse for stopping me was that I was "rolling over the line at the traffic lights". Not that I was aware of, but hang on its 0330 and hardly a car on the road. And they are worried that I had rolled over the line at the lights and therefore had committed an offence? Really?
> 
> ...


Driving over the white line could easily be considered the actions of a "drink-driver" - I've lost count of the number of cars we've been behind over the last few weeks, and I would bet my bottom dollar, many of them have had one too many to drink.

The Police have the right to stop someone if they have a suspicion of drink driving.

I know from personal experience that when extremely tired (thankfully with someone else in the car with me) that I've drifted over the line and not even realised it - so if the police see someone doing this - they can be forgiven for stopping someone not just for the safety of others on the road, but the safety of the person driving.

The other activity which frequently makes people do this, is using their phone whilst driving - it's a classic giveaway.

As for outward signs of people having been drinking - working in pubs for years - hardened drinkers / alcoholics can appear frighteningly sober and have very clever ways of hiding the fact they have been drinking.

If a drink driver hit and killed your partner/child/brother/sister/parent at any time of the day, but more likely in the wee hours of the morning, no doubt the police would get the blame somewhere along the line for not catching and stopping said person before they killed one or more of your loved ones.

I don't know why It is so amusing that the "police are trying to keep the roads safe" - it seems they are damned if they do, and damned if they don't.

Intrigued how as a non-smoker you were working in a "smoky atmosphere" - when it is illegal to smoke in any UK work premises.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't really have much to add than what's already been said. I understand how frustrating it must be to be stopped every night, but they're just doing their job and they're keeping people safe.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I did get done for no seatbelt twice in one day, so it may have it on record. They pull you over for no reason and give you a crap answer as to why they have pulled you over!
> 
> !


I can't believe you have the nerve to say "pull you over for no reason" after stating you were pulled over twice in one day or not wearing a seatbelt - idiotic.

I started driving when you didn't need to wear a seatbelt so at the start it was annoying having to wear one - but blimey what's your excuse 

I was talking to my SIL yesterday and she mentioned the 2 little boys who died in the motorway accident on Christmas day, the family was Asian and her reaction was they were probably not wearing seatbelts - she is a primary teacher at a school with a majority Asian kids.

So if you think non wearing a seatbelt is big or clever - think again.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My brother came over from Canada for Christmas and had a hire car - he got stopped on Christmas eve - twice lol.
The cop had a smell of the car etc and asked about drinking, my brother just co-operated, the car didnt smell of alchohol, neither did the occupants so the cops just said "ok, were just being extra careful today" and sent him on his way. 
I imagine if he had got "lippy" then they would have checked everything out, ordered him to do a breath test etc etc...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I dont know what its like for other forces, but it was very hard to get into my husbands. You had the initial applications, the fitness tests, the written tests and interviews, all of which took place over a number of days.
> 
> Yes there are some arses out there, but thats the same for every job.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true. I applied to join the police and passed all the rigorous testing, but then due to a small medical issue at the time I failed to get in. The force I applied to is also notoriously difficult to get into, and had I applied to join the Met things may well have turned out differently.

I have two ex's in the police (a police dog instructor and a firearms officer) and often heard harrowing tales of things they had witnessed at work. It is a demanding, difficult and often thankless profession.

I have found certain people bad mouth the police, until they actually need their services.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I also had an Aunt who was killed by a drunk driver who was driving at speed down the wrong side of the road. She left a husband and two small boys.

Personally I wish the Law could be changed so that it was illegal to consume ANY alcohol and drive.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Moobli said:


> I also had an Aunt who was killed by a drunk driving who was driving at speed down the wrong side of the road. She left a husband and two small boys.
> 
> Personally I wish the Law could be changed so that it was illegal to consume ANY alcohol and drive.


I know someone, well I worked with him, a twice banned drunk driver. He has to catch public transport everywhere now but hes still an alkie and he won`t change. When he gets his licence back, he`ll be drink driving again. I really dont know what`s going on in his head. He also has a violent temper when drunk. He lives in East Grinstead.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Moobli said:


> I also had an Aunt who was killed by a drunk driving who was driving at speed down the wrong side of the road. She left a husband and two small boys.
> 
> Personally I wish the Law could be changed so that it was illegal to consume ANY alcohol and drive.


I wish they would change the law so you cant drink any alcohol too.

I feel that strongly against drink drivers i phoned the police on my cousin once, he was arrested and lost his licence for 12 months.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I was involved in a motorbike crash which involved side impact by a car driven by a driver over the limit who was making a right turn into a side road,he hit the bike as it passed the opening.Both OH and I ended up in hospital,me for a few months.
IMO anything that prevents accidents caused by alcohol is fine by me,if that means a few minutes inconvenience it is worth it,not everyone stopped is innocent.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> I wish they would change the law so you cant drink any alcohol too.
> 
> I feel that strongly against drink drivers i phoned the police on my cousin once, he was arrested and lost his licence for 12 months.


Fair play for having the sense to shop him in,to many people know someone who does it but lets them carry on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH as a shift worker got stopped a lot in the early hours, but once they saw his uniform they just waved him on, even when they were doing spot checks and were pulling everyone over they never bothered with him, sometimes they would follow him for a while then just turn off and leave him alone. He even stopped one police car and to tell them one of their brake lights wasn't working.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I also had an Aunt who was killed by a drunk driving who was driving at speed down the wrong side of the road. She left a husband and two small boys.
> 
> Personally I wish the Law could be changed so that it was illegal to consume ANY alcohol and drive.


they would never be able to do this as there is always alcohol in the blood. it is a tiny level but then thins you wouldnt even realise have alcohol in them aswell. covonia cough syrup has alcohol in, mouthwash has it in. so any who had taken cough syrup or rinsed out their mouth wouldnt be able to drive for fear of loosing their lisense. 
but yes the ammount of alcohol should be reduced, i think 1 unit is too much to drive a car on.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

CRL said:


> they would never be able to do this as there is always alcohol in the blood. it is a tiny level but then thins you wouldnt even realise have alcohol in them aswell. covonia cough syrup has alcohol in, mouthwash has it in. so any who had taken cough syrup or rinsed out their mouth wouldnt be able to drive for fear of loosing their lisense.
> but yes the ammount of alcohol should be reduced, i think 1 unit is too much to drive a car on.


I know with some coaches you have to use a breathalyser on it to start it a d thats set as 0 so i dont see why drivers of cars cant do it too (have 0 reading)


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> Travelling home at 0330 I was pulled over but I kept going till I got into a garage forecourt. I was held there for a good half hour,
> 
> I`m surprised I wasn`t arrested for the amount of lip I gave them but they really can`t be very bright, holding an innocent motorist at the roadside for no reason, running all sorts of checks, trying to find where my licence was registered etc! After all that they had to concede defeat and I was allowed to go! Unfortunately the police don`t like motorists driving in the early hours so they stop them and hold them at the roadside. Had this been at eg. 1900 they wouldnt have given me a second look. To my amusement, one of them told me they were trying to keep the roads safe! Ahh that explains why I was held for half an hour on the garage forecourt!
> 
> they said my eyes were glazed. I pointed out it was 0330 and I was tired! of course I had actually been working in a smoky atmosphere too, which as a non smoker, affects me slightly.


Perhaps because of the gob that you gave them, they decided to give you a dose of it back, but doing it the way that they can - when you say where your licence is "registered' isnt yours registered with the DVLA like most peoples?



Sussexplumber said:


> Update well back at work again! 3 hours sleep since getting in..


Even doing an office job, I cannot even function on 3 hours sleep, perhaps that's you reason - tiredness doesnt help. tiredness can and will kill,



Sussexplumber said:


> Emma we are talking about a specific incident (early hours of this morning) in which i was held on a garage forecourt for, as far as I am concerned, no reason. For some reason apparently my licence says I wear glasses to drive... Huh? I`ve never worn glasses! But they told me I was committing an offence by not wearing any!


If your not with the DVLA - check with your issuing authority, it may be a requirement that you have to drive with glasses on and its something you have never sone, thereby continually breaking the law.



CRL said:


> if they actually tested for attitude before they could join the police i highly doubt half of them would have been able to join.
> 
> when i was in college i wanted to join the police, i even did a course to help towards it, but the fitness tests that you have to complete before being accepted were to much with my asthma, so in the end i couldnt join.
> 
> luckily i have never been pulled over by the police, would be crapping myself if i did though, but they can breathalyse me all they want, it wont show anything as i dont drink.


Its not only alcohol needed to register a positive breath test - I believe some flu medicines can put you over the limit



swarthy said:


> I know from personal experience that when extremely tired (thankfully with someone else in the car with me) that I've drifted over the line and not even realised it - so if the police see someone doing this - they can be forgiven for stopping someone not just for the safety of others on the road, but the safety of the person driving.
> 
> The other activity which frequently makes people do this, is using their phone whilst driving - it's a classic giveaway.
> 
> ...


Swarthy - I agree, tiredness is lethal, and its often people fighting the tirdness that causes accidents. We came home from an 11 hour flight last year and had to drive from Gatwick to Wales, and that was tiring but stops were very frequent - if only for fresh air and a walk around a service station.

I'd hazard a guess that SP possibly works in a clubbing vocation,I think he's mentioned about doors and security and perhaps its the smoke cannon type things which form the smoke that he comes into contact with


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Its not only alcohol needed to register a positive breath test - I believe some flu medicines can put you over the limit


i only ound out a week ago about the covonia cough syrup. i had been taking it for a tickly cough, and my mum said it has quite a bit of alcohol in it. tastes minging.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Perhaps because of the gob that you gave them, they decided to give you a dose of it back, but doing it the way that they can - when you say where your licence is "registered' isnt yours registered with the DVLA like most peoples?
> 
> Even doing an office job, I cannot even function on 3 hours sleep, perhaps that's you reason - tiredness doesnt help. tiredness can and will kill,
> 
> ...


Back again 2night, I`m well impressed at my work ethic!  But I do a sterling job so they give me a lot of hours. I`m also one of the better paid. Shhhhh!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!

This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and *I complained he looked gay! lol* I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


Nope didn't make me laugh, was it supposed to be funny  just proves you are a bit of an arse.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


I am surprised your not still cooling your heels in the nickare you sure that tale is true


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Had to put this on here...


Melrose Drive,Tullamarine,Victoria-Jan 16th 2006.14.35 hours.

Highway Patrol pulls over a workcover inspector (Government Health & Safety) for doing 68kph in a 60kph zone.
Workcover Inspector says sorry and explains he was up to his neck in work and his concentration had lapsed for a minute,and he was only just over the limit.
Cop says...No excuse,only doing my job etc. etc. and issues a $120 fine.
Cop gives him the ticket and proceeds back to his car.

Workcover inspector takes digital camera out of his bag,photographs the cop and proceeds to the cop car.Where he issued the cop an $800 fine for not wearing his high visibility vest when leaving a police vehicle in a high traffic area...:thumbup:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


wow, i was a tiny it sympathetic at you being left standing outside at 3am in the freezing cold, but with an attitude like that, and the obvious time wasting i dont think i am now.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I must be incredibly lucky.

All my employment over the years since I returned to this country has involved me travelling around at odd hours, and as I compete all over the UK that also contributes to my driving around at silly o'clock.

Yet I have NEVER been stopped by the police. 

I wonder why that is?

I have to investigate accidents including RTAs and I only wish more people were stopped so that fewer people were killed for:

not wearing seatbelts 
using a hand held mobile phone
being over the limit
being on drugs
sleep deprivation
careless driving

I am not bothered if they kill themselves due to their own selfishness and stupidity, but those who are first on the scene, who have to see sights nobody should and try to preserve life should not have to do so if it could have been prevented. 

Also, innocent people are killed and/or maimed for life both physically and mentally due to the fact that others believe they are above the law.

I wish somebody had stopped the drunk leaving the pub who ended up not only dying but causing the death of his dog who dies when his car caught fire due to his crashing it.

Unfortunately there is no legilsation for being an ****hole, but the good thing is that most of them self advertise.........


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Back again 2night, I`m well impressed at my work ethic!  But I do a sterling job so they give me a lot of hours. I`m also one of the better paid. Shhhhh!


I can't imagine you doing a sterling job if you take the same attitude at work as you do on here. Door staff have to diffuse and disperse a situation you would just aggravate it.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


proving my point you are an arse and not suited to police work. probably one of the bully type security people too yeah?

and according to hubby you cant be in the police and hold an SIA licence as its a conflict of interest so if you were to join the police you would have to give up the licence. not that you should do either job with your attitude.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Licensing, whilst welcome, did not, unfortunately, mean that all morons were removed from the security industry, although it did cull quite a few..........


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Not sure telling them you were tired was a good idea either, lots of accidents are caused by fatigue.


But people have to drive home after a night shift!
Just at night they tend to say thet are 'tired' more!
PEople who finish a hard day shift may be tired when they finish!
but they dont actually say it as normaly in the day time .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Licensing, whilst welcome, did not, unfortunately, mean that all morons were removed from the security industry, although it did cull quite a few..........


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And whilst on the subject of drink driving maybe it is time we adopted a zero tolerance then everyone would know exactly where they stood!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been stopped twice this christmas and I have no objections to it at all. I think it makes the road safer. If people are aware they might be stopped it deters drink driving. 

Both times (different towns) they said they were doing checks over the christmas period. The first time they asked if I had had a drink at all and asked if they could run the car through the computer and checked round the car (but that was after midnight), second time they just checked the car. 

I got checked last year as well on the dual carriageway. I don't know why anyone would object really.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Had to put this on here...
> 
> Melrose Drive,Tullamarine,Victoria-Jan 16th 2006.14.35 hours.
> 
> ...


How can you not like that! lolol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I agree. I`m too clever





Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


I wish I was clever enough to understand why anyone would deliberately annoy someone who has the power to cause them such a lot of inconvenience


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Got pulled doing 34 in a 30. He said, in the Met Police copyright sarcastic tone..

_"are you in a hurry sir?"_

_"no"_, I said _"if I'd been in a hurry I'd have being doing about 90"_

... well worth the points


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

WelshOneEmma said:


> you're too cocky and aggressive (in your posts) - if you are like that in 'real life' its not the best combo for someone in a position of power is it? or maybe that sort of behaviour from police is ok when its you?
> 
> as for implying police are not clever, good at their jobs etc, lets hope you dont need them.
> 
> And just to add, my husband went to uni and got a degree in biology, so not stupid. He has also had a lot of people email the Sgts commenting on how helpful he is and good at his job.Maybe if you didnt give others lip as you think you are better than them, people would treat you nicer, police included.


Are you kidding.....too cocky and aggressive....I know several police officers who would readily agree that some police officers are gobby little shites....think you are biased because your OH is a police officer. Not denying there are some damned good officers out there but there are also some that should have been told to sod off by the Police Force.....not given a licence to intimidate and cause upset to people that dont derserve it.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

My tip of the day
If you happen to find yourself in an area where trouble has kicked off and the police dog handler tells you to stand still, just do it and you will soon be on your way home. If you think youre funny or clever and run even though you havent done anything you will be on youre way home after a visit to the hospital to clean up multiple dog bites to youre legs, back and shoulders


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

hawksport said:


> My tip of the day
> If you happen to find yourself in an area where trouble has kicked off and the police dog handler tells you to stand still, just do it and you will soon be on your way home. If you think youre funny or clever and run even though you havent done anything you will be on youre way home after a visit to the hospital to clean up multiple dog bites to youre legs, back and shoulders


Can I also just add, There's little point running from the Police anyway. Because if you have done something when they finally arrest you, you're just going to be exhausted when they put you in prison and I think you'll find you need all your energies to defend yourself against Mr Big who runs the shower block. :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

The people who complain about cops involvement are also the first to complain when the cops don't show up fast enough when they do need them. Maybe they'd get there faster if they didn't have to deal with smart alecks at routine traffic stops.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

There are plenty of serious criminals out there that repeat offend and dont get caught. Perhaps less time on petty offences or non existent offences and more time spent seeking the real criminals would be a good idea....

I have no problem with the police breathalising but it should be quick and over with easily....not keep people hanging around for half an hour for sod all in the middle of the night. If it was SPs attitude that they were reacting to then that is wrong too. They are professionals. They should do their job and get on to fighting real crime.....which is what they are paid to do after all. 

We all get abuse or annoyance from the public in our professional lives....we have to take a deep breath....move on and do our jobs. Being a police officer doesnt give you the right to give a citizen a rough time because you dont like their attitude. They need to get over themselves imo.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> The people who complain about cops involvement are also the first to complain when the cops don't show up fast enough when they do need them. Maybe they'd get there faster if they didn't have to deal with smart alecks at routine traffic stops.


Or maybe the people that dont have much time for the Police have asked for police help at some time and the police proved to be as much help as a chocolate teapot.....it works both ways.....they want respect.....they need to earn it.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

hawksport said:


> My tip of the day
> If you happen to find yourself in an area where trouble has kicked off and the police dog handler tells you to stand still, just do it and you will soon be on your way home. If you think youre funny or clever and run even though you havent done anything you will be on youre way home after a visit to the hospital to clean up multiple dog bites to youre legs, back and shoulders


Agreed  Dog bites make a mess!

Ouch ...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

And just to inject a little bit of humour, these made me laugh ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> There are plenty of serious criminals out there that repeat offend and dont get caught. Perhaps less time on petty offences or non existent offences and more time spent seeking the real criminals would be a good idea....
> 
> I have no problem with the police breathalising but it should be quick and over with easily....not keep people hanging around for half an hour for sod all in the middle of the night. If it was SPs attitude that they were reacting to then that is wrong too. They are professionals. They should do their job and get on to fighting real crime.....which is what they are paid to do after all.
> 
> We all get abuse or annoyance from the public in our professional lives....we have to take a deep breath....move on and do our jobs. Being a police officer doesnt give you the right to give a citizen a rough time because you dont like their attitude. They need to get over themselves imo.


Maybe you need to spend a day in the shoes of a police officer. It's not all donuts and harassing the innocent public you know.
Spend a few years being the first on scene when someone gets decapitated after losing control of their sports car and crashing it under a semi trailer. 
Be the first on scene when grandpa decides to blow his brains out with a shotgun, or when the neighbor's lawnmower rolled over him and pinned him in the hot southern sun for a few days. 
Try comforting the mother of the 13 year old who took a pair of pliers and pulled all her teeth out. 
Do that for a few decades and then come talk to me about getting over yourself. 
Oh, wait, most folks couldn't do a police officer's job for 10 minutes let alone a decade or more. But they sure do love to tell anyone who will listen how the police SHOULD do their job. 
Whatever...


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I was actually very nice to the three of them, even empathetic. I told them I understood first day in a new job is never easy!
> 
> This`ll make you laugh. The last copper (previous) who stopped me, I rang the 101 number from the roadside to complain about him and I complained he looked gay! lol I also called him "sunshine" when I wanted to ask his name! What I get away with is just ridiculous! But hey, it was him who stopped me, some members might recall, on the pretext of looking for some burglars. I started a thread about it.  When he tried to interrupt my fone call I put my finger to my lips, telling him to "ssshhhh"! lol


OH SP you have just made me spit my coke over the screen that is so bl**dy funny.. I wish i had been a fly on your shoulder,, being married to a copper I find this sense of humour great... well done you. but you were lucky you were not done for the gay remark:thumbup:.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Maybe you need to spend a day in the shoes of a police officer. It's not all donuts and harassing the innocent public you know.
> Spend a few years being the first on scene when someone gets decapitated after losing control of their sports car and crashing it under a semi trailer.
> Be the first on scene when grandpa decides to blow his brains out with a shotgun, or when the neighbor's lawnmower rolled over him and pinned him in the hot southern sun for a few days.
> Try comforting the mother of the 13 year old who took a pair of pliers and pulled all her teeth out.
> ...


or like my husband and I (used to be a copper) had to comfort the parent of a 5 year old whos head was knocked off when he was hit by a car.. they do have to deal with some awful situations.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Takes me back to when I owned the white Vectra with the blacked out Windows lol. I got pulled for apparently needing air in a tyre. Another time he pulled me on the dual carriageway said I had no tax.. he didn't even go check my tax disc. I told tje car was taxed n that was it.. I got followed all round Warrington pulled in the end apparently cause they thought I may be a drug dealer... These and many more in that car in the day time. I must say the pulling skills for the police in that car were unbelievable.... 

Then before that I worked nights if I fin early I got pulled. I got pulled in a fronterra, astray estate , land rover discovery, fiesta and an escort.. there what I can remember in my well known works uniform all wanting to know where is been n where I was going lolololol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Maybe you need to spend a day in the shoes of a police officer. It's not all donuts and harassing the innocent public you know.
> Spend a few years being the first on scene when someone gets decapitated after losing control of their sports car and crashing it under a semi trailer.
> Be the first on scene when grandpa decides to blow his brains out with a shotgun, or when the neighbor's lawnmower rolled over him and pinned him in the hot southern sun for a few days.
> Try comforting the mother of the 13 year old who took a pair of pliers and pulled all her teeth out.
> ...


Yeah.....whatever....

You choose to be a police officer....you take the flack. I know very well what police officers do....trust me.....its not all hearts and flowers but they chose it....nobody held a gun to their heads. Its a career choice so they need to get over themselves just like any other person that deals with the public.....jeeez they arent saints.....they do a job and some of them a damned good job but some of them are up their own arses because of a little bit 
of power.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I know how hard it is to get into the police - my husband is a police officer. He passed the many tests and due to funding issues, had to wait 3 years before he was able to start - his 2 years probationary period (which he's just passed) and we had to pay for him to do a course first as well.
> 
> The police are short staffed but dont have funding. Each force has rules and obviously yours is you cant have a security licence. Its not the police who usually make these (same as laws) but usually someone higher up.
> 
> personally not sure with your attitude you should be in the police.


The police frustratingly have to work within the laws, and frequently get kicked back at prosecution stage by the CPS or at sentencing time, when repeat offenders are given ridiculously short sentences, it is very true that the time served seldom seems to fit the nature of the crime, but that's outside the control of the police who in this day and age frequently have to do their job with effectively "one hand tied behind their back 

My dad and his brother clocked up around 65 years service between them in the force (85 if you include his other brother in the MOD police) - my dad retired as a Chief Inspector, his brother as an Inspector.

I know all too well the risks and challenges they regularly face, my father moreso whilst in Special Branch and during his time as leader of the firearms team.

My dad was always known for his firm but fair approach to criminals - to the extent more than once I was with him when people he's put away / their families have come on to him for a chat and to let him know how their families were doing.

Sadly, just as in any job, you are employing human beings, and there will always be the odd "bad un" - today more than ever - these will be weeded out but it can take time.

I'm not saying my dad or his brother had an easy time in the force, but I think todays policeman frequently face a much more challenging task than their ancestors.

Years ago, the had much greater flexibility to deal with criminals of any age than they do today - these days it's not unheard of for people and criminals to challenge and in some instances even sue the police for putting a foot out of line.

I can remember wanting to sign up, and my dad did everything to talk me out of it - as he could see how it was changing even then 23 years ago when he retired.

I was stopped many times when I first started driving - occasionally routinely when out late at night, once or twice because I had a bulb out and had not realised etc

I was always polite, did what was required of me (usually a producer within 7 days) or in the event of there being a car issue, getting it fixed and taking evidence to the station along with my license, insurance, etc

There was just one instance where I used my fathers status when stopped, this was because the police were clearly "taking the p*ss" - they were doing routine stops at the entrance to a local common - one of them was jumping on the bonnet of my car telling me there was a fault (with a car which passed it's MOT just three days before) and basically being a real B*stard.

All I said was - oh, when my father, a VERY recently retired senior police officer took the car in for it's MOT a few days ago there was no problem - and could I please take your numbers and details to report this incident formally - their response was sheepish at best and I was sent on my way.

What they saw was a young driver who they thought they could pull a fast one on - so yes - there are some bad ones out there - just as there will be in every profession where human beings are involved 

=======================

With the exception of that instance however, touch wood, whenever I've been stopped, I've only ever been treated with politeness and courtesy, fully aware that in some of the instances, I had no defence.

It is also a given that if you are out driving late at night, you are more likely to get stopped particularly at this time of year and because many accidents do tend to happen in the dark - whether this be careless driving, driving tired, drink driving or youngsters thinking they are better drivers than they are and driving too fast.

On the last point, I know far too many families who have lost loved ones in this way 

My daughters last boyfriend had one such accident - living so close to the scene we were there in minutes - after nearly 20 years of driving what I saw that day sent shivers down my spine,

Whilst he walked away with scratches and bruises, I just thank god my daughter wasn't in the passenger seat - because at best she would have lost her legs, at worst, her life.

He was banned under the 6 point rule until he re-took his test - he learnt a harsh lesson where thankfully no-one was seriously injured.

Far too many youngsters think they are better and more experienced drivers than they are leading to far too many catastrophic incidents 

And I have no doubt that even those calling the police up in holes would soon want them on their side if something went wrong.

All you can do is if stopped, treat them with courtesy and politeness - and only then if they don't treat you in the same manner have you got a justifiable gripe.

A few years ago, a Nigerian friend had a producer after being stopped - he walked into the main police station - only to be told by the desk civilian (before he even opened his mouth), that all refugees should report to a different station - now that IMHO IS outrageous - not to mention stereotyping people from ethnic minorities - potentially racist and downright rude  :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> That's kind of the point of them  Maybe she'd prefer to go through the windscreen - much more pleasant than getting tangled up in a seatbelt


Or crash onto the wheel, crack all her ribs and perforate her lungs if she gets off the road and lands in a ditch......


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I know my seatbelt saved me from worse injury in my accident. Was flung sideways rather than forwards, but even so I know it supported my body so all I had was a bit of whiplash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Yeah.....whatever....
> 
> You choose to be a police officer....you take the flack. I know very well what police officers do....trust me.....its not all hearts and flowers but they chose it....nobody held a gun to their heads. Its a career choice so they need to get over themselves just like any other person that deals with the public.....jeeez they arent saints.....they do a job and some of them a damned good job but some of them are up their own arses because of a little bit
> of power.


So because they chose the job they should happily put up with whatever rudeness is directed their way? People should be able to treat them however disrespectfully they like and that's part and parcel of "dealing with the public"?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> So because they chose the job they should happily put up with whatever rudeness is directed their way? People should be able to treat them however disrespectfully they like and that's part and parcel of "dealing with the public"?


Did I say that?? No I did not!!

What I am saying is that if a little bit of lip from SussexP caused the officers to be overly concerned/picky about his driving/licence details etc...which is what people here have suggested as the reason for him being kept out in the cold....is that acceptable....no it is not.....not to me.

Its not just police officers that take flack in their professions. If somebody is being aggressive or abusive they can arrest them under Section 5 I believe. However....far too often they will give a citizen a hard time for not sucking up to them and for questioning why they have been stopped.

They are not gods....we have the right to express ourselves freely if we are unhappy with something....without fear that the police officer will be awkward and look for reasons to 
keep a person on the side of the road.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

chichi said:


> Did I say that?? No I did not!!
> 
> What I am saying is that if a little bit of lip from SussexP caused the officers to be overly concerned/picky about his driving/licence details etc...which is what people here have suggested as the reason for him being kept out in the cold....is that acceptable....no it is not.....not to me.
> 
> ...


Let us remind ourselves we only have SP version of events..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Did I say that?? No I did not!!
> 
> What I am saying is that if a little bit of lip from SussexP caused the officers to be overly concerned/picky about his driving/licence details etc...which is what people here have suggested as the reason for him being kept out in the cold....is that acceptable....no it is not.....not to me.
> 
> ...


Ah gotcha. So if they had arrested him for being a PITA you would have been okay with that. But giving him a "hard time" for being a PITA is not okay. 
You make more and more sense with each post.

Orrrrrrr
He could have simply presented his license, let the cops get on with what they needed to do and not been a jerk about it. But yeah, personal responsibility is going the way of common sense...


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Also.....it has been suggested that the OP is a doorman....security officer. If it is the case that he works on the door of a club...I very much expect he gets verbally abused and possibly physically abused at times. Does anyone feel sorry for him.....no.....I have never heard anyone say anything like that. Same with my Daughter.....she works in a pub....she has been verbally abused on several occasions by drunks that she wont serve or people swearing or being utterly vile to her. Does anyone feel sorry for bar staff....no.

I dont either because its a choice you make when you take the job....but that goes for police officers too. Their training allows for them to know exactly what they are up against. If they consider it too much....they should not go ahead and join the force and if they ever feel they can use their power to p1ss people off for questioning them.....then they should get a job in a quiet office somewhere......


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Ah gotcha. So if they had arrested him for being a PITA you would have been okay with that. But giving him a "hard time" for being a PITA is not okay.
> You make more and more sense with each post.
> 
> Orrrrrrr
> He could have simply presented his license, let the cops get on with what they needed to do and not been a jerk about it. But yeah, personal responsibility is going the way of common sense...


You are just argumentative.....for no good reason......what was that you said about jerks.......


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I remember when I was about 16, I went to a house party and got hammered, my Mum came to pick me up at about 2am and got pulled over by the police on the way home (they always pick on her cars because she prefers driving older cars).

The car apparantly stank of alcohol and they breathalysed my poor Mum who hasn't touch alcohol since 1975 (when my bro was born). 
There is a bit of knack to breathalysers IME, you have to blow quite hard and for a long time, and she struggled to get it to read properly, they nearly arrested her for failing to provide a sample 

Luckily they gave her extra chances and we can laugh about it now, but still worrying :mad2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Ah gotcha. So if they had arrested him for being a PITA you would have been okay with that. But giving him a "hard time" for being a PITA is not okay.
> You make more and more sense with each post.
> 
> Orrrrrrr
> He could have simply presented his license, let the cops get on with what they needed to do and not been a jerk about it. But yeah, personal responsibility is going the way of common sense...


I dont think being a PITA is an arrestable offence in the UK so an invalid point really.....


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

We have a substance misuse policy at work and staff involved in accidents or appearing to be intoxicated are breathalysed and, if they are over OUR limit (lower than the legal one) the appropriate steps will be taken.

Having been trained in administering the breathalyser I can confirm it is not as easy to get a good sample as it may appear.............


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't believe some members are complaining about the police. Having been involved with them over months for a very delicate issue, I can only commend them for their work. Even if they are trained to deal with terrible situations they are still human.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Let us remind ourselves we only have SP version of events..............


Well obviously......but that is the case for every comment on the forum. We are not able to hear the other side of the story for most of the threads on here. We can only comment on what we have been told....which is what I have done....


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Can't believe some members are complaining about the police. Having been involved with them over months for a very delicate issue, I can only commend them for their work. Even if they are trained to deal with terrible situations they are still human.


I am glad you have had a good experience with the Police but unfortunately not everybody has. I desperately needed their help once and they couldnt have cared less. Also once saw a man beating up his GF in a field in front of their baby in her buggy. Took them about 30 mins to arrive. Myself and several others were phoning 999 over the 30 min period. Police came and told the man to move on....no arrest....nothing:mad2:

Situations like that do make you feel bitter but I also acknowledge.....as I have said.....that some police officers are worth their weight in gold. I know a few personally who are a credit to the Police force.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I think in any walk of life, if people are treated with respect, then respect is returned. 

Sadly, bar staff know they will be dealing with abusive drunks on a regular basis, and if they don't like them, they should not take a job pulling pints.  Crikey I'd never be able to do that! Police officers however deal with a variety of people including abusive drunks, fighters, thieves, drunk drivers, drug addicts, fraudsters, liars etc. etc. Hardly the same as pulling a pint IMO. I don't know many Police Officers who join forces to deal with any of the above, they want to make their areas better and safer places and just have to deal with riff-raff. 

I agree though, people who serve drinks should be treated with respect, as in all walks of life. Respect = respect. Attitude = attitude. Simples.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

There are plenty of times when the police are justified in stopping drivers but there are just as many when they are simply being little t!ts. 

I was stopped by the police when I was learning to drive and was on a lesson. The car was covered in all the Instructors blurb and 'L' plates highly evident.

The reason for stopping us?

My driving was slow and hesitant!!!!!! :yikes:

Well really?????? What do you expect on a 3rd or 4th lesson??? Stirling sodding Moss?? :mad2:


BTW - I was only doing about a mile under the speed limit and had just been a bit slow pulling away from traffic lights as I had previously stalled and was trying to avoid doing it again!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> There are plenty of times when the police are justified in stopping drivers but there are just as many when they are simply being little t!ts.
> 
> I was stopped by the police when I was learning to drive and was on a lesson. The car was covered in all the Instructors blurb and 'L' plates highly evident.
> 
> ...


That is just unbelievable. Clearly an officer looking for something to do. The driving instructor should have complained. Not exactly a confidence boost for a novice driver to get stopped for going too slow......the mind boggles!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chichi said:


> That is just unbelievable. Clearly an officer looking for something to do. The driving instructor should have complained. Not exactly a confidence boost for a novice driver to get stopped for going too slow......the mind boggles!


Well my driver instructor did say that we would cover everything when I was learning but I don't think being pulled by the police was on the agenda!! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading this thread... And can honestly say there are all types of police officers out there.. I just want to share a little story.... From a few years ago...


On boxing day a good few years ago... My ex step dad knocked a 16 year old over whilst he was working as a taxi driver. He had 4 passengers who said they would do statements. That she just ran into the road. Her mates said to my ex step dad that she was playing chicken.
He was breath tested and was neg . They took his trashed car to the compound did all there tests etc...
Then came for his statement. Apparently she had a puncture lung and a few broken bits the police man who was a sound guy also disclosed she was too drunk to be operated on straight away. Oh and she is the mayors grand daughter and all your witnesses have backed down due to this. 

So no witness statements he got a huge fine an 18 month ban. And his car was trashed. 

My mum was also a taxi driver and was harassed by a police officer... Whilst out trying to work.....

Then apprx 2 years on my ex step dad was sat in the Que waiting for a fair when this girl turned up with a woman a kicked the hell out of the sides of his car. The woman goading. Turned out the girl was who he previously knocked over. They didn't even have a chat with her and the car was trashed

Any way after a few solicitors and strong letters to whom it concerned the pc got a telling off... 
In the efforts of the pain in the backside police man that was good buddies with the mayor he caused my family a lot of heart ache not to mention all the money that was lost... By a stupid drunk 16 year old . All that just to be in a loop...

Sorry if its a hard read I'm on me fone lol..

I will add though I do have family members in the police and many friends and I am proud to know they do a fab job... Just a shame a few bad apples can spoil a whole damn bunch xxx


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

chichi said:


> Yeah.....whatever....
> 
> You choose to be a police officer....you take the flack. I know very well what police officers do....trust me.....its not all hearts and flowers but they chose it....nobody held a gun to their heads. Its a career choice so they need to get over themselves just like any other person that deals with the public.....jeeez they arent saints.....they do a job and some of them a damned good job but some of them are up their own arses because of a little bit
> of power.


When I applied to join the police service, it was with the aim of having a long, fulfilling and interesting career with the eventual plan to get on the dog section. It of course entered my head that it might involve dealing with some fairly unpleasant things on occasion, but in my experience many officers don't realise the extent of the unpleasantness (to put it politely) they can be subjected to on a daily basis.

I don't disagree that there are some idiots in all walks of life, this is not exclusive to the police service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> You are just argumentative.....for no good reason......what was that you said about jerks.......


So, because I appreciate that there are folks out there willing to deal with the worst and saddest elements of humanity, to put their lives on the line daily, so the rest of us can live our comfortable little first world lives, and don't think these people should have to put up with someone's "lip" for trying to do their job, that makes me a jerk?

Okay then. Guilty as charged.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

chichi said:


> Are you kidding.....too cocky and aggressive....I know several police officers who would readily agree that some police officers are gobby little shites....think you are biased because your OH is a police officer. Not denying there are some damned good officers out there but there are also some that should have been told to sod off by the Police Force.....not given a licence to intimidate and cause upset to people that dont derserve it.


Of course I am biased - i get to hear the crap he puts up with. i also love it when he comes home having been kicked in the face by some drunk jumped up little tart who objects to being arrested for their behaviour. i think you'll also find that i did state that their are some bad ones out there - like there are in any job.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Moobli said:


> When I applied to join the police service, it was with the aim of having a long, fulfilling and interesting career with the eventual plan to get on the dog section. It of course entered my head that it might involve dealing with some fairly unpleasant things on occasion, but in my experience many officers don't realise the extent of the unpleasantness (to put it politely) they can be subjected to on a daily basis.
> 
> I don't disagree that there are some idiots in all walks of life, this is not exclusive to the police service.


In that case the police trainers should have made it clear that there are many vile scummy people out there but....tbh....in my mind it stands to reason that much of the police officers duties will be dealing with law breakers. Though many times this can be a one off due to alcohol or circumstances...a lot of times it will be due to repeat offenders who have no respect for themselves....let alone the law and those who enforce it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chichi said:


> Also.....it has been suggested that the OP is a doorman....security officer. If it is the case that he works on the door of a club...I very much expect he gets verbally abused and possibly physically abused at times. Does anyone feel sorry for him.....no.....I have never heard anyone say anything like that. Same with my Daughter.....she works in a pub....she has been verbally abused on several occasions by drunks that she wont serve or people swearing or being utterly vile to her. Does anyone feel sorry for bar staff....no.
> 
> I dont either because its a choice you make when you take the job....but that goes for police officers too. Their training allows for them to know exactly what they are up against. If they consider it too much....they should not go ahead and join the force and if they ever feel they can use their power to p1ss people off for questioning them.....then they should get a job in a quiet office somewhere......


I spent around 12 years working in pubs - some of them in VERY rough areas of London and Coventry, not once did I ever get customer abuse, drunk or sober.

The majority of good police officers join to uphold the law - and I'm sorry - but they do NOT deserve some of the things that get thrown at them - including as we have read so many times in recent years being stabbed or shot to death from simply stopping someone in a car or talking to someone in the street - sadly that is the pig of a world we live in these days.

They don't deserve, as happened to my father on boxing day, to be called out to find a wife dead on the floor, husband still with the knife in his hand and the children sitting on the work surface having witnessed it all 

Nurses don't deserve the abuse they get from patients and relatives alike - often to such an extent it is literally beating their passion for being nurses out of them.

Teachers don't deserve to be treated the way they are from pupils and often their parents - in a role these days where they literally have to work with both hands tied behind their back.
======================================

You think it is right that people like my father had to spend day in, day out trying to prevent arms and bombs getting into Ireland or from Ireland to the UK - and the risks that went with it - including a close friend dying from Leukaemia from regular use of the screening machine?

Instead of saying people choosing certain professions should have to take much of the flack (or worse) that goes with the job - maybe we should be taking a closer look at "us" as a society that so many undesirable behaviours are considered acceptable and should be accepted as part of their jobs every time they don their uniform, teach children, arrive at the victims location for paramedics or step behind a bar to sell drinks and food etc

Thanks to government law after government (regardless of political persuasion) we have become some a "namby pamby" society meaning that people like the police have little authority over what steps they can take - and if they do take them - i.e. a firearms team member justifiably discharging arms (something they've been trained for) and then potentially losing their job and their pension for doing what they've been trained for even if the person shot is ultimately deemed to have been a threat- ultimately, it dictates that we are a society where protecting civilians, colleagues and what happens next are all considered unacceptable.

It raises far too many questions for my liking on what we as a society now consider to be not even be news worthy because this is what they deserve when they sign up for certain professions - whilst the public are presumably blameless 

In the "good old days" - our elders, police, nurses, teachers and others in positions of authority were treated with respect - these days that respect has all but gone from the younger generations - I don't find that acceptable all, and think it is a sad indictment of the way society if people think it is 

================

There was a time when even most criminals held a grudging respect for the police - and children were raised to respect them, their parents and others in authority, employees in lower positions respected their superiors.

I recognise there have been instances of those in authority acting in ways considered unacceptable - the church is one such area - but again, when you are dealing with humans, not everyone will be beyond reproach - thankfully, to our knowledge, these remain in the minority.

Nevertheless, respect should begin in the home between children and parents and continue throughout a child's life when dealing with teachers, policemen, doctors, nurses and anyone else in positions of authority - sadly - it frequently doesn't even start in the home any more - so there really is no hope as youngsters go through education and out into the wider world.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> That is just unbelievable. Clearly an officer looking for something to do. The driving instructor should have complained. Not exactly a confidence boost for a novice driver to get stopped for going too slow......the mind boggles!


The police certainly used to pay attention to drivers who were driving too slowly. Maybe because on occasion they 'could' be driving to slowly for a reason.
When I was taught to drive it was installed into me to keep up with the traffic.

BUT that said, if the person is in a marked car that celarly advertises it as a driving instructer then maybe a little OTT.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> So, because I appreciate that there are folks out there willing to deal with the worst and saddest elements of humanity, to put their lives on the line daily, so the rest of us can live our comfortable little first world lives, and don't think these people should have to put up with someone's "lip" for trying to do their job, that makes me a jerk?
> 
> Okay then. Guilty as charged.


Like I said....if they cant take a little bit of lip then they are in the wrong job. Cant feel sorry for people that make a career choice.

I chose to have Kids.....therefore gave up a social life and many months of a full nights sleep......its what I signed up for.....just as a bit of lip from a p1ssed off citizen should go over their heads. It should not make them awkward or to cause unnecessary inconvenience to an innocent person pulled over for nothing.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

It's weird but just thinking my fella used to be a firemen... He was discharged for punching a police officer..
Apparently when you turn up to a scene and you believe they are dead you are not supposed to move for forensic reasons. But he says that your human and your not going to leave anyone if there is a chance they are alive and you aren't a doctor so shouldn't be left with that decision.

Anyway he went into a fire a removed a baby out of the cot the baby did turn out to be dead the police officer gave him a load about protocol and that he should have left the baby. And in the end the police man was punched. He said he couldn't leave the little baby in there and in the end the police officers remarks led him to snapping. He understands protocol should be followed and the reasons but he just couldn't leaveva baby 

Don't think I could leave a baby if I thought there was a chance


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DT said:


> The police certainly used to pay attention to drivers who were driving too slowly. Maybe because on occasion they 'could' be driving to slowly for a reason.
> 
> *When I was taught to drive it was installed into me to keep up with the traffic.*
> 
> BUT that said, if the person is in a marked car that celarly advertises it as a driving instructer then maybe a little OTT.


The speed limit was 30mph and I was avg 28/29 mph. There was no other traffic to keep up with as it was London (City side) on a Sat morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Like I said....if they cant take a little bit of lip then they are in the wrong job. Cant feel sorry for people that make a career choice.
> 
> I chose to have Kids.....therefore gave up a social life and many months of a full nights sleep......its what I signed up for.....just as a bit of lip from a p1ssed off citizen should go over their heads. It should not make them awkward or to cause unnecessary inconvenience to an innocent person pulled over for nothing.


Comparing having kids to being a policeman on the front line...and 'just' a bit of lip...do they know how easy they have it?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> The speed limit was 30mph and I was avg 28/29 mph. There was no other traffic to keep up with as it was London (City side) on a Sat morning.


Odd then mogglet
But my daughter failed her first driving test in london (Brixham) the reason given she was NOT keeping up with the traffic! Taking into account for most of her test she was in a trafic jam that maybe could have been agrueable


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Comparing having kids to being a policeman on the front line...and 'just' a bit of lip...do they know how easy they have it?


Not comparing the two .....police duties and parent duties......just making the point that the two options are CHOICES that adults of sound mind take......therefore sympathy for either is not appropriate imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Not comparing the two .....police duties and parent duties......just making the point that the two options are CHOICES that adults of sound mind take......therefore sympathy for either is not appropriate imo.


When was the last time a total stranger spat in your face for having kids?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I spent around 12 years working in pubs - some of them in VERY rough areas of London and Coventry, not once did I ever get customer abuse, drunk or sober.
> 
> The majority of good police officers join to uphold the law - and I'm sorry - but they do NOT deserve some of the things that get thrown at them - including as we have read so many times in recent years being stabbed or shot to death from simply stopping someone in a car or talking to someone in the street - sadly that is the pig of a world we live in these days.
> 
> ...


Swarthy - i cant cut bits out as i am on my phone and it battery is on its way out. but how true your post is.

For me, its all about respect.

I grew up with my neighbour who was a village bobby and as much as he was a neighbour i still crossed over the road. As you said, even criminals had respect for the police. Nowdays, i just think that there is no respect.

SP - if you did indeed say these things to the police, then as far as i am concerned, you showed them no respect so why the hell should they treat you with respect.

Treat as you would want to be treated. There is no need to be abusive, like everyone, they have a job to do and if you antagonise, then yes they - and i would/do piss you off


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

swarthy said:


> I spent around 12 years working in pubs - some of them in VERY rough areas of London and Coventry, not once did I ever get customer abuse, drunk or sober.
> 
> The majority of good police officers join to uphold the law - and I'm sorry - but they do NOT deserve some of the things that get thrown at them - including as we have read so many times in recent years being stabbed or shot to death from simply stopping someone in a car or talking to someone in the street - sadly that is the pig of a world we live in these days.
> 
> ...


Dont have time to answer in detail but anybody taking the decision to have a career in the police force needs a thick skin and a strong stomach.....for sure.....presumably they are made aware of that before they sign on the dotted line. Those that are not happy have the freedom to leave the force as and when......


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> When was the last time a total stranger spat in your face for having kids?


Good god are you being wilfully ignorant here.......I AM NOT COMPARING THE DUTIES OF THE TWO CHOICES

The point is CHOICE......


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

But they stay in the police force because the majority of the public *are* decent, law abiding citizens so why should they have a career change for the odd few hooligans they encounter?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

8tansox said:


> But they stay in the police force because the majority of the public *are* decent, law abiding citizens so why should they have a career change for the odd few hooligans they encounter?


Precisely......so the good outweighs the bad. Every profession has it's downsides.....I just dont understand why people pity police officers when they made a choice to join the Police Force.

Anyway.....I think I have gone as far as I can with this thread. Feel like I am repeating now


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi All,

This is Emma's OH. I am a Police Officer and thought I'd just wade in here...

Firstly I cannot and would not comment on the attitude of the individual officers or how they dealt with the OP however the OP stated a couple of things that seemed relevant to me when I first read them:

1. It was 0330 hours [I would suggest that a car driving about at that time of the morning would be worth a little investigation. It may have been used in crime / it may have been stolen and the owner does not know it yet / it may have a drunk driver. I'd follow it for a while, do checks on it and see where it was heading].

2. He noticed the Police behind him and was therefore conscious of his speed. [I know that if I feel my driving is being judged I get a little self-aware and it becomes less smooth and appears less confident. It may have appeared to the following officers that he was driving too cautiously so as not to draw attention to himself].

3. He crossed the white line at a junction even though he claimed to know the Police were behind him. [As a traffic offence that could be dealt with by 3 points and £60 fine. At the very least deserves stopping the driver and giving a couple of words of advice. On a general note, the Road Traffic Act gives Police the power to stop any vehicle on the road and does not require the officer to give a reason or "excuse"].

3. His eyes were reported as "glazed". [I'm not psychic and would go out on a limb to say that there aren't many psychic officers out there so chances are that the officers in this scenario would not have known that the OP had been working in a smokey environment. Also, I'm sure it's not hard to believe but people have been known to lie to the Police (especially if they have been doing something wrong) so I may not take their word for it if they told me that as an excuse for the state of their eyes. 
Even without any of that, he committed a moving traffic offence which are grounds enough to obtain a sample of breath].

4. He was not wearing corrective lenses contrary to his driving licence. [Police officers can only go with the information that is given to them. If the DVLA have stated that a driver needs glasses / contacts and he is not wearing them, then they are driving otherwise in accordance with their licence. That is an offence that can also carry another 3 points and £60 fine].

From other posts from the OP and from his general tone of this post, I'd suggest he was not the most compliant of people stopped at the roadside. Assuming all the details are correct on the licence (address etc) then the checks normally don't take more than 5 minutes (Plus the amount of time it takes to get the breath-kits to the officers). If he started being sarcastic / giving comedy answers then these things take a little longer. Also, personally I find that if someone is being evasive / difficult then I want to know why. People often do it to fluster the officer so that checks aren't done. I would slow everything down and make sure I dotted all i's and crossed all t's).

I know that was long and but I wanted to be thorough. In summary, a car driving at that time of night that crosses a white line at a junction will very likely be stopped. If the driver seems argumentative / evasive / sarcastic etc then there's a chance the stop will go from cursory checks to full checks.

Unfortunately catching criminals is a numbers-game - an intelligence-driven numbers game. Police are not going to only stop the criminals, "innocent" members of the public are also going to get stopped too so that on the 20th/30th/100th stop the police catch a burglar or drink-driver or whatever. However we now live in such a society where the police deal with the public like customers (customer-satisfaction surveys and all) so if you feel that you have not received the service you expect from your local Bobby, then feel free to call 101 and make an official complaint (complaining an officer seems "a little bit gay" is not a suitable complaint btw).


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> I AM NOT COMPARING THE DUTIES OF THE TWO CHOICES


Why bring it up then?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Why bring it up then?


Sorry you can't get what I am trying to say ...... awwwwwww nevermind


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Sorry you can't get what I am trying to say ...... awwwwwww nevermind


Bye then, bestest experlanation ever...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Desmond Morris,author of The Naked Ape and many other books,and professor of human psychology and behaviour. 

On the Parkinson Show years ago he talked about dealing with the police at the roadside.
He advised that the public should show humility before the officer and apologise profusely for whatever they were deemed to have done wrong.

Even if the officer was a bully and a buffoon, he said that by biting your tongue and behaving in a submissive apologetic manner you stood a far better chance of avoiding a fine, and being let off with a caution. 

Some weeks later he was pulled over for speeding and taking his own advice he assumed an apologetic attitude in front of the speed cop.

Unfortunately for him the cop on finding who he was said..."I saw you on the Parkinson Show the other week sir...a very interesting interview."

And then gave him a ticket for speeding...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yep we got pulled over christmas day at 4am whilst at work, they couldn't understand why we needed to be driving round on this day of all days 

Clearly didn't realise other people bar them work over christmas *le sigh*


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Bye then, bestest experlanation ever...


If you haven't got the EXPLANATION by now then I sure as heck won't waste any more energy on you. Have a nice day


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> If you haven't got the EXPLANATION by now then I sure as heck won't waste any more energy on you. Have a nice day


It just got better now...bye...


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Emma's OH. I am a Police Officer and thought I'd just wade in here...
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Emma.

Thank you for your very detailed and informative post and thank you for taking time out to reply

Clare


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Hello Mr Emma.
> 
> Thank you for your very detailed and informative post and thank you for taking time out to reply
> 
> Clare


Yer supposed to suck up to the policemens when they pull ya over ya daft mare!!!!! 

Mind you.................... I have just remembered you and your men-in-uniform fetish........ :w00t: :arf:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Dont have time to answer in detail but anybody taking the decision to have a career in the police force needs a thick skin and a strong stomach.....for sure.....presumably they are made aware of that before they sign on the dotted line. Those that are not happy have the freedom to leave the force as and when......


The problem is that ALL respect has be lost for police officers these days!
In my day children were taught to respect the police! and they did!
That went out the window years back!

I don't think there is another profession that takes the abuse the police do!
And our police are a lot softer the those in other countries!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Emma's OH. I am a Police Officer and thought I'd just wade in here...
> 
> ...


this point really bugs me.

I know the police have a job to do but so do i. I'm a care worker who does night roaming, meaning i am out driving all over sheffield, all night every night. Yet we still get pulled over, 2 lasses clearly wearing uniform and get a million questions asked, like why do 2 ladies need to be out at this time of night, check our where abouts during the night and such.

They fail to see others work out at night and may heaven forbid need to drive a car at stupid o'clock in the morning.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Yer supposed to suck up to the policemens when they pull ya over ya daft mare!!!!!
> 
> Mind you.................... I have just remembered you and your men-in-uniform fetish........ :w00t: :arf:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 Moi?

Im still trying my damnest to get Martin to do a diet coke pose in his overalls.

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

But the bugger keeps forgetting his overalls.

Hmmm he's gone to work already, perhaps i should remind him for later :ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::devil::devil:

Perhaps a belated christmas pressie that i can unwrap :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> I don't think there is another profession that takes the abuse the police do!
> And our police are a lot softer the those in other countries!


Up to a point I would agree, but there are other professions which are not far behind - and many of these are entered into without giving a second thought to the fact of what will happen in the future - and quite rightly so.

Nurses in some areas have a shocking time, including physical violence - I can remember my first ever time of being admitted to hospital as an emergency, I was 12 and had appendicitis.

My dad (an off Duty Policeman) ended up sorting out a drunken "customer" who was verbally and physically abusing the nurses & doctors - not to mention frightening other patients - I was in extreme pain and drifting in and out - but I remember this vividly to this day 

-------------------

It is easy when you are a patient to forget there are "x" number of other patients on the ward and many of them may be more severely ill.

I was shocked to the core last year to read of some hospitals running trials of aprons stating something along the lines of "do not disturb, doing drugs round and to contact certain other staff" -

My initial responses were horror and disgust until I started talking to several nurses, including family members who explained why (although they weren't doing it at that time) they felt it was a good idea, and I have to say the arguments for going down this route were compelling despite my initial horror and disgust.

Nurses can and do get it from all directions, including the threat and act of physical violence from patients and family members alike - and I'm sorry but this is NOT a profession where you would automatically expect it.

The paramedics too get their fair share of violence - so do teachers and many other professions.

Much of this is unquestionably as noted above and in my last post, that the respect which used to be indoctrinated into children at a very young age, all but no longer exists - including, as they get older, often a lack of respect for parents and other family members - sadly, a lot of kids also have no respect for themselves, so how can they even begin to have respect for those in authority?

==================================

This is a story I am sure I've regaled before - but 7 years ago, I was driving to collect my daughter from work.

The traffic lights outside the local hospital were on red - when I thought I saw a naked woman run across the road - I did indeed - she lay down in front of a stationary lorry and invited it to run over her.

Being the dutiful citizen (and policeman's daughter) - I dialled 999 to report this, but of course, remained stationary as the law requires - the next thing I knew -this woman, naked save for a pair of knickers was bouncing on my bonnet.

She then proceeded to climb onto my car roof, using it as a trampoline, then started sliding down my windscreen using my bonnet as a landing pad - I was terrified out of my mind.

Later it transpired the paramedics had picked her up and taken her to A&E - they didn't want any abuse from her - neither did the A&E staff, so they locked the door - she stripped off her clothes, and what happened next is described above.

The police tried interviewing her but she threw a wobbler - so they took her to the local psychiatric unit, who discharged her the next morning.

Everyone who's been told this story thinks it's hilarious - but it had a really negative effect on me; I was a wreck for months afterwards every time I stopped at traffic lights - even though I knew the chances of it happening again were minimal.

But it is an example of how the public can potentially suffer (often in worse ways than I did) because those meant to be caring for people like this also give up, whether it is through exasperation, fear or a combination of both 

These professions didn't sign up for violent and aggressive behaviour, but this is what many of them are facing on a regular basis


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

swarthy said:


> These professions didn't sign up for violent and aggressive behaviour, but this is what many of them are facing on a regular basis


agree with this 100%. when i signed up to be a carer i did it because im a caring person. i didnt sign up so families could shout at us infront of our residents and other family member. i didnt do it so little old ladies who have never worked a day in their life and are in the money (this is only 1 example of one of our residents, not all of them) can tell me she will get me killed, to tell me she hopes i die, to spit at me, kick me, pull my hair, scratch me, bite me, swear at me and call me all the names under the sun, then to tell another carer that she hopes her husband would jump of a cliff and kill himself. 
that is what i put up with 4 times a week when i go into work, and yes i have given up. i hate going into work, just because 1 old lady decides to act like this. that is one resident out of the 21 i help look after, i dont feel the same about the other residents, just her, as the abuse day after day gets to you. the thing is i cant say anything to this women. even if i told her to shut up i would face disaplinary, i can tell her to please stop it, to which she tells us to f**k off. management do nothing about this behaviour and have allowed it to continue. 
i would like to see certain people do a job like this and face that abuse daily. doubt they would last long.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

pogo said:


> this point really bugs me.
> 
> I know the police have a job to do but so do i. I'm a care worker who does night roaming, meaning i am out driving all over sheffield, all night every night. Yet we still get pulled over, 2 lasses clearly wearing uniform and get a million questions asked, like why do 2 ladies need to be out at this time of night, check our where abouts during the night and such.
> 
> They fail to see others work out at night and may heaven forbid need to drive a car at stupid o'clock in the morning.


You see to me this is black and white. they have no genuine grounds to be harassing people and I can only put it down to either a power complex or boredom. There is simply no justification for it no matter how they try to dress it up. Btw last night I took a longer route home, simply to avoid being stopped yet again! I have also caught a cold after being held on that freezing forecourt in the wind. Some people might suggest I could have simply slipped them £50 apiece and gone on my merry way but I wouldn`t do that. I had no money on me and £150 is to me, a lot of money.

The police sometimes do their level best to criminalise completely innocent people simply going about their lawful and legitimate business. They are effectively making it illegal to drive outside of normal commuting hours although we are increasingly a 24 hr society.

Anyone surprised the recent police elections were the biggest disaster in electoral history?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> It's weird but just thinking my fella used to be a firemen... He was discharged for punching a police officer..
> Apparently when you turn up to a scene and you believe they are dead you are not supposed to move for forensic reasons. But he says that your human and your not going to leave anyone if there is a chance they are alive and you aren't a doctor so shouldn't be left with that decision.
> 
> Anyway he went into a fire a removed a baby out of the cot the baby did turn out to be dead the police officer gave him a load about protocol and that he should have left the baby. And in the end the police man was punched. He said he couldn't leave the little baby in there and in the end the police officers remarks led him to snapping. He understands protocol should be followed and the reasons but he just couldn't leaveva baby
> ...


I think at the very least he has a real and valid argument.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chichi said:


> Dont have time to answer in detail but anybody taking the decision to have a career in the police force needs a thick skin and a strong stomach.....for sure.....presumably they are made aware of that before they sign on the dotted line. Those that are not happy have the freedom to leave the force as and when......


Bang on! I know where I work I`m going to take a few knocks however careful I am, but im good at my job and rarely have a bad night. If I wasn`t willing to accept the risks then why would or should, I do the job?

The cops that I was unlucky enough to have pick on me, got it wrong. They were incompetent-but still only human. I`m just sooo very glad I don`t live in the US (no offence meant to any US members). I only wish the public had a genuine means of recourse to independent justice but they don`t. In case anyone thinks the IPCC is independent, think again. You make a complaint, guess who investigates it? Yup-the police do. anyone who thinks the police don`t fabricate evidence and smear innocent people, I have one word. Hillsborough.

Several times I have called the police and they have helped me out which I appreciate. They aren`t all bad, all the time.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

8tansox said:


> But they stay in the police force because the majority of the public *are* decent, law abiding citizens so why should they have a career change for the odd few hooligans they encounter?


Id have thought that was utterly obvious? Because its those relatively few miscreants that they are paid to deal with! A doctor isnt paid to deal with healthy people, he`s paid to deal with the (relatively few) unwell people!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Desmond Morris,author of The Naked Ape and many other books,and professor of human psychology and behaviour.
> 
> On the Parkinson Show years ago he talked about dealing with the police at the roadside.
> He advised that the public should show humility before the officer and apologise profusely for whatever they were deemed to have done wrong.
> ...


I guess its only me who thinks he think went back to the station and beaming, said to his buddies, hey, guess who I ticketed tonight? Only Desmond Morris! His little claim to fame.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> You see to me this is black and white. they have no genuine grounds to be harassing people and I can only put it down to either a power complex or boredom. There is simply no justification for it no matter how they try to dress it up. Btw last night I took a longer route home, simply to avoid being stopped yet again! I have also caught a cold after being held on that freezing forecourt in the wind.
> 
> Anyone surprised the recent police elections were the biggest disaster inj electoral history?


Exactly, our cars are registered with the police as 'carers' cars. All they have to do was run a check and they would see that. But no clearly not as i had to give all my details and then they checked my insurance etc


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CRL said:


> agree with this 100%. when i signed up to be a carer i did it because im a caring person. i didnt sign up so families could shout at us infront of our residents and other family member. i didnt do it so little old ladies who have never worked a day in their life and are in the money (this is only 1 example of one of our residents, not all of them) can tell me she will get me killed, to tell me she hopes i die, to spit at me, kick me, pull my hair, scratch me, bite me, swear at me and call me all the names under the sun, then to tell another carer that she hopes her husband would jump of a cliff and kill himself.
> that is what i put up with 4 times a week when i go into work, and yes i have given up. i hate going into work, just because 1 old lady decides to act like this. that is one resident out of the 21 i help look after, i dont feel the same about the other residents, just her, as the abuse day after day gets to you. the thing is i cant say anything to this women. even if i told her to shut up i would face disaplinary, i can tell her to please stop it, to which she tells us to f**k off. management do nothing about this behaviour and have allowed it to continue.
> i would like to see certain people do a job like this and face that abuse daily. doubt they would last long.


Wouldn't dream of doing such a job. Nobody forces anybody to do such work. It's a life choice so don't know why anyone would do a job they hate.....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Wouldn't dream of doing such a job. Nobody forces anybody to do such work. It's a life choice so don't know why anyone would do a job they hate.....


And nobody such be subjected to abuse whilst carrying out their job!
Whatya want! All our coppers wearing rose coloured specs and sharing the lurveeeeee


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

DT said:


> And nobody such be subjected to abuse whilst carrying out their job!
> Whatya want! All our coppers wearing rose coloured specs and sharing the lurveeeeee


I think the above post was about care staff.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> Wouldn't dream of doing such a job. Nobody forces anybody to do such work. It's a life choice so don't know why anyone would do a job they hate.....


nobody *dreams* of doing such a job, but if nobody did the job who would look after the thousands of elderly in care homes? who would look after the thousands of people in hospitals? 
oh but thats right all the million or so care staff and hospital staff can find jobs in other sectors and all will be hunky doory. so i wonder who will be looking after your elderly relatives when they cant care for themselves? oh yes thats right, me and other carers who turn up to work to look after your family members.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DT said:


> And nobody such be subjected to abuse whilst carrying out their job!
> Whatya want! All our coppers *wearing rose coloured specs* and sharing the lurveeeeee


I'd prefer them wearing something like this 








:scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> I think the above post was about care staff.


Opps!
Slap my wrists!
Still jumping in without reading the full facts, shame on me!
Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CRL said:


> nobody *dreams* of doing such a job, but if nobody did the job who would look after the thousands of elderly in care homes? who would look after the thousands of people in hospitals?
> oh but thats right all the million or so care staff and hospital staff can find jobs in other sectors and all will be hunky doory. so i wonder who will be looking after your elderly relatives when they cant care for themselves? oh yes thats right, me and other carers who turn up to work to look after your family members.


Carers....nurses are vocational jobs.....people that hate these jobs shouldnt do them....not fair on the patients. Two family members care for the elderly in care homes and Ive never heard either of them complain about their treatment.....they knew what they signed up for so why would they complain.

And btw my family look after their own elderly....shared between us. Nobody looks after my elderly and Im glad if carers have got begrudging attitudes!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> And nobody such be subjected to abuse whilst carrying out their job!
> Whatya want! All our coppers wearing rose coloured specs and sharing the lurveeeeee


Lol.....its a b*gger when you come out with a smart answer and youve got it all wrong


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

who says i hate the residents? the other 59 in the home are lovely. some are like family to me. one resident ruins it by being abusive. 
in your imaginary world do you really think every one loves their job? if so you really are naive. time to join the real world and realise that there are abusive people in all jobs and people shouldnt have to put up with it just because they took the job. but alright i will conceed, i will hand in my notice tomorrow and sit on my arse claiming benefits because i didnt like my job that paided my bills. naughty me!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chichi said:


> Wouldn't dream of doing such a job. Nobody forces anybody to do such work. It's a life choice so don't know why anyone would do a job they hate.....


Some people genuinely don't have a choice, and will take a job so they are working rather than rely on State Hand-outs - and in current times, those that are genuinely out of work through no fault of their own, will frequently be pushed into jobs and career choices that they possibly wouldn't normally consider because the alternative would be no job and no benefits.

Why should nurses, who've spent three years simultaneously studying and working to get their degree and become a qualified professional be subjected to abuse from patients and relatives alike?

How would everyone manage if there were no nurses? the country would be in a hell of a mess - in recent weeks on another thread on here, we've seen the NHS receive considerable vitriolic backlash - it's not perfect - but lets see where we would be without it.

I want to go with my partner to Dubai during the early part of next year - because of my health problems -* 5 days will cost me around £300 in health insurance *- and even then I would have to pay up front and claim it back - hence - it is likely, I simply won't be able to go  THAT in itself is sufficient to make you appreciate what we have in the UK

Similarly, nurses and care-workers in care-homes - what would happen to them if no-one did these jobs?

Staff are often given grief by relatives who may only visit their "loved ones" once or twice a year if the resident is lucky - but will use these infrequent visits as an opportunity to complain.

We've already had the "virus thread" and all the abuse thrown at hospitals, cleaners, nurses etc - but when you turn all these arguments on their head and tell people to care for their loved ones themselves, it's something of a very different story - and something that the large majority of the great British public simply won't do.

People can't have it all ways.

We NEED nurses and carers to look after people - we need policemen to uphold law and order to the best of their ability within the confines of ever restricting laws - we need the emergency services to ensure people involved in accidents have the best possible chance of surviving - society cannot manage without these services.

Cripes - even parents are confined these days as to what type of punishments they can dole out to their children.

My father adored being a policeman and a damn good and fair one he was - but even he could see how things were changing, and was the predominant reason why he didn't want me to follow in his footsteps.

=================================

IMHO - I think those that are fortunate enough to love their jobs are the lucky ones - some people don't have the scope to be able to chose the area they work in.

My entire life, all I ever wanted to do was work with animals (in particular dogs and did so for a long time) - but knew that was never going to pay for any type of reasonable lifestyle in the area which I worked and thanks to allergies to horses and cats, feathers, and most other furs, my options were severely limited.

Over the years, I've done many jobs I've loathed quite simply to keep food on the table and later on, my family safe and warm.

Even after graduating from Uni - I can't say I loved every aspect of my first management post - I was fortunate eventually to fall - literally by accident - into an area of work which I discovered I was good at and came to adore

I am also presently exceptionally fortunate that I can work from home which means I get to spend lots of time with my dogs - I am not naïve enough however to believe things will always be this way.

==========================

I have nothing but admiration for those working in the emergency services and care sectors - I know first hand (I did my nurse training and come from a family of nurses) how tough it can be - and also how much greater patients and relatives expectations are these days to what they were years ago, when families were grateful for the support and care their loved ones received whilst in hospital, hospices, nursing homes or in their own homes.

Sadly - in many instances, this quite clearly isn't the case any more


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CRL said:


> who says i hate the residents? the other 59 in the home are lovely. some are like family to me. one resident ruins it by being abusive.
> in your imaginary world do you really think every one loves their job? if so you really are naive. time to join the real world and realise that there are abusive people in all jobs and people shouldnt have to put up with it just because they took the job. but alright i will conceed, i will hand in my notice tomorrow and sit on my arse claiming benefits because i didnt like my job that paided my bills. naughty me!


Never said you hate the residents.....please read.

EVERY job has good and bad points. Why you playing the sympathy card if it's only 1 resident that's a problem.

I dont have an imaginary world....nor do I have a knees up pity party expecting people to feel sorry for me for a profession I chose


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> Never said you hate the residents.....please read.
> 
> EVERY job has good and bad points. Why you playing the sympathy card if it's only 1 resident that's a problem.
> 
> I dont have an imaginary world....nor do I have a knees up pity party expecting people to feel sorry for me for a profession I chose


What is your profession chichi? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Lol.....its a b*gger when you come out with a smart answer and youve got it all wrong


Opps! Im famous for it


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> Never said you hate the residents.....please read.
> 
> EVERY job has good and bad points. Why you playing the sympathy card if it's only 1 resident that's a problem.
> 
> I dont have an imaginary world....nor do I have a knees up pity party expecting people to feel sorry for me for a profession I chose


not everybody gets to choose the proffession they are in. some like to pay the bills to keep the roof over their heads and that means doing any job they can find. im a carer to get experience to be a lsa which im trained to do. 
you really do not live in the real world if you think people should be glad to be abused, and give up their jobs if they dont like being abused. 
but then why am i and others trying to explain that to someone who dosent have the brain capacity to understand that. be a carer for one day in a residential/dementia/nursing setting and see whats its like. 
i stay for the other 59 residents in the home, i wont leave because one is an abusive rude women who cant treat people with respect.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What is your profession chichi? If you don't mind me asking...


I dont mind you asking but I don't believe it's anybodies business but mine.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What is your profession chichi? If you don't mind me asking...


she said earlier she hasnt got one, she is a mother, which she choose to be.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't expect people to LOVE their jobs but I also don't expect people to want sympathy for a job they are being paid to do.

For the last time,.......I wouldn't be a carer in a million years. I have done jobs in the past I haven't liked but I didn't expect people to feel sorry for my choice to earn money to pay the bills.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CRL said:


> she said earlier she hasnt got one, she is a mother, which she choose to be.


I said I was a mother.....doesn't mean I don't have a profession. Try not to make it up as you go almong dear


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

chichi said:


> I don't expect people to LOVE their jobs but I also don't expect people to want sympathy for a job they are being paid to do.
> 
> For the last time,.......I wouldn't be a carer in a million years. I have done jobs in the past I haven't liked but I didn't expect people to feel sorry for my choice to earn money to pay the bills.


But people dont get the choice in what job they do, its either do what they can get or go on benefits...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> I said I was a mother.....doesn't mean I don't have a profession. Try not to make it up as you go almong dear


you said it yourself earlier in the thread


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

From my dealings with the police when they come into the coffee shop is they have the attitude we owe them something, they wont even get in line! and they expect free stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> I don't expect people to LOVE their jobs but I also don't expect people to want sympathy for a job they are being paid to do.
> 
> For the last time,.......I wouldn't be a carer in a million years. I have done jobs in the past I haven't liked but I didn't expect people to feel sorry for my choice to earn money to pay the bills.


I think it's a pretty big leap between wanting people to feel sorry for you because of your career choice and expecting a certain measure of respect for the job you are trying to do.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

chichi said:


> I said I was a mother.....doesn't mean I don't have a profession. Try not to make it up as you go almong dear


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well,once Iwaited for my OH (back to the thread, my dears!)...for nearly half an hour...he was stopped..for no reason at all..apart of having Morrocan hat andf not being shaven!!!..then he had problem to find his licence and did not know whow to switch off the long lights....


somehow cops got an idera that he stole that car



eventually they found out the car is his...forat leasthas been for last seven years!!!
Oh mna, commented one of them.."and you still do not know how to sputon your lights?"....:scared:



So do not blame cops if you look like a gangster!!!:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> But people dont get the choice in what job they do, its either do what they can get or go on benefits...


I'm kind of losing the will to live here.....going to make this my last post now unless new points come up.

Nobody says that everyone loves their jobs or SHOULD love their jobs.....we work for money to pay the bills mostly so why would anyone expect sympathy.

Some people are lucky enough to enjoy their jobs and it's usually imo those in the caring professions.

Over and out.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

chichi said:


> I'm kind of losing the will to live here.....going to make this my last post now unless new points come up.
> 
> Nobody says that everyone loves their jobs or SHOULD love their jobs.....we work for money to pay the bills mostly so why would anyone expect sympathy.
> 
> ...


Because sometimes when you are having a particularly rubbish time its nice to share whats wrong and a little sympathy can make you feel better.

Its called compassion and empathy


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CRL said:


> you said it yourself earlier in the thread


OMG please quote where I said I don't have a profession.....you are really clutching at straws

LIKE I SAID I am a Mother......Mothers can have professions don't you know


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> I said I was a mother.....doesn't mean I don't have a profession. Try not to make it up as you go almong dear


Okay, so if you don't mind sharing, what IS your profession? I'm just curious.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Okay, so if you don't mind sharing, what IS your profession? I'm just curious.


I've already answered....did you not read my post?

My profession is irrelevant to this thread in any case


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chichi said:


> I've already answered....did you not read my post?
> 
> My profession is irrelevant to this thread in any case


Yes can we please stick to praising the police for keeping us safe on the roads. Thanks!

I think it was last year I had Labour activists come knocking, telling me how the Lib/Con alliance were going to be reducing police numbers, so I shouldn`t vote for them. Guess what I said. I related a little tale to them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> I've already answered....did you not read my post?
> 
> My profession is irrelevant to this thread in any case


No, sorry, I missed it. And I'm too lazy to slog through the pages of this thread to find it.

A lot of things that have been brought up in this thread are completely irrelevant LOL.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> No, sorry, I missed it. And I'm too lazy to slog through the pages of this thread to find it.
> 
> A lot of things that have been brought up in this thread are completely irrelevant LOL.


That's true enough lol.......on that we agree


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Yes can we please stick to praising the police for keeping us safe on the roads. Thanks!
> 
> I think it was last year I had Labour activists come knocking, telling me how the Lib/Con alliance were going to be reducing police numbers, so I shouldn`t vote for them. Guess what I said. I related a little tale to them!


 You are a bad boy SP


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Are we pretending police officers are saints? From what Ive seen they are worse than the so called criminals they are supposed to stop.

Harrassing underage girls for their phone numbers is not their job
Taking someone into the back of a riot van and jumping on his head is not their job
Harrassing and abusing unarmed innocent civilians is not their job
Losing all evidence to a violent attempted murder and telling the family its not their problem, NOT THEIR JOB

but hey ho they have a uniform on so it's ok!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Indeed you could be and upto 48 hours afterwards.


Really? I didn't know that. I have my own breathlyser for when i been out the night before., but you wouldn't catch me out at 9am after a night out, 3pm is more likely!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chichi said:


> You are a bad boy SP


If you really knew me, you`d be surprised.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> You weren't wearing a seatbelt twice in one day? Why on earth wouldn't you wear a seatbelt in a car? I don't understand why anyone would be in a car without a seatbelt on, it's like a death wish


One i was literally dropping a friend off about 5 mins away, and the second was i was on the way to a&e because of an asthma attack and my inhalers weren't relieving it, so i thought they would see the reason behind it, but they didn't, and said i should have called an ambulance.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> One i was literally dropping a friend off about 5 mins away, and the second was i was on the way to a&e because of an asthma attack and my inhalers weren't relieving it, so i thought they would see the reason behind it, but they didn't, and said i should have called an ambulance.


Oh they were compassionate and understanding then Sounds about right!

This is where many of them lose my respect......what human would nick a person for rushing to a&e in an emergency.....remembering asthma attacks can be fatal. Beggars belief


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> If you really knew me, you`d be surprised.


Yeah.....I believe you.......


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> One i was literally dropping a friend off about 5 mins away, and the second was i was on the way to a&e because of an asthma attack and my inhalers weren't relieving it, so i thought they would see the reason behind it, but they didn't, and said i should have called an ambulance.


Still no excuse really ...

Quite a few years ago we had a visit at work from a group of people (ex coppers, firemen, welfare officers) who gave a 'crash' course , it was all about the dangers of not wearing a seat belt, drink driving etc we were told about parent's who had to identify their child by her foot, wive's who's husbands would not be coming home, how they had told her to put his pajamas in a freezer bag just to preserve his smell at little longer.

It was heartbreaking and really made me stop and think especially about clicking that seatbelt in when in the back of a car never mind the front whilst driving.

They are coming back to our company again this year , I and others will not be going because of how traumatic it was ...but, I wish they could give this talk to everyone


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Still no excuse really ...
> 
> Quite a few years ago we had a visit at work from a group of people (ex coppers, firemen, welfare officers) who gave a 'crash' course , it was all about the dangers of not wearing a seat belt, drink driving etc we were told about parent's who had to identify their child by her foot, wive's who's husbands would not be coming home, how they had told her to put his pajamas in a freezer bag just to preserve his smell at little longer.
> 
> ...


Hang on, this was a one off, due to a medical emergency! She probably wears a seatbelt 99% of the time but sometimes in a genuine emergency, things get forgotten. We all know how valuable wearing a seatbelt is but forgetting to wear it when you are panicking is not I believe, a capital offence. Its only an offence if you do not have reasonable cause for not wearing one.

There`s a world of difference between setting out to intentionally break the law and doing so by omission.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

my car goes BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP if i dont put my belt on but in fact im legally entitled not to wear mine.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Hang on, this was a one off, due to a medical emergency! She probably wears a seatbelt 99% of the time but sometimes in a genuine emergency, things get forgotten. We all know how valuable wearing a seatbelt is but forgetting to wear it when you are panicking is not I believe, a capital offence. Its only an offence if you do not have reasonable cause for not wearing one.
> 
> There`s a world of difference between setting out to intentionally break the law and doing so by omission.


it wasn't a one off, it was twice in the same day if you read the post...An emergency or not, in the eyes of the law it's still an offence.. ..one mistake perhaps but not two

and tbh. if you were having an asthma attack that needed medical attention asap , you wouldn't be able to drive let alone put your seatbelt on .


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I use to get this at the time in the late 90's I use to hang out with friends 
I got pulled for driving round in circles looking for friends
Got pulled for running round dartford town centre a few time once for sliding the car round 90 degree corner
I undertake a cop car on the due carriage way in the town centre and put my foot down a little the lights change to red so I braked I had to friends in the car at the time he he screen she's going to hit us because she thought I was going to jump the lights at the time she pull next to me round the corner and told me to pull up in the layby I said no cos I was going in the car park or I had to go round the one way to get back to the car park she was giving it large because the group I was with was in the car park she got a code red and left me alone 
The last time I go pulled was on holiday in south sea 2007 that was fun the cop got out his car walk up to me and say "is this your car" I just smiled and said No his face was a picture when I said that he ask "who's is it and was I insured to drive it" when I told him Yes who's it was and the person full name and address he said I pull you because of the number plate because it 3 letters 3 numbers and he though I nicked the car and just for that I made him do his paperwork and give me the yellow bit of paper to say I've been pull just cos I'm like that


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The law.......is an ass......wish everyone was sooooooooo perfect to never break the law but we are human .........unlike SOME Police Officers  Sorry but CR imho had a good reason to not have her seatbelt on.....panic causes your mind to go all over the place. Fighting for breath is terrifying.....I've seen it firsthand and it is really awful.

We all know the police have figures to reach for prosecutions etc.....it's not right that they can't show a little compassion for somebody in obvious stress!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

chichi said:


> The law.......is an ass......wish everyone was sooooooooo perfect to never break the law but we are human .........unlike SOME Police Officers  Sorry but CR imho had a good reason to not have her seatbelt on.....panic causes your mind to go all over the place. Fighting for breath is terrifying.....I've seen it firsthand and it is really awful.
> 
> We all know the police have figures to reach for prosecutions etc.....it's not right that they can't show a little compassion for somebody in obvious stress!


But if she was bad enough to be panicking and not put her seat belt on she wasnt safe to be driving!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> But if she was bad enough to be panicking and not put her seat belt on she wasnt safe to be driving!


So why didn't they take CR to the hospital to get her the help she needed....instead of dishing out fines....points or whatever CR was given for failing to wear a seatbelt.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

The motorist is a soft target now days because the unless sods are scared to deal with real crime


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chichi said:


> So why didn't they take CR to the hospital to get her the help she needed....instead of dishing out fines....points or whatever CR was given for failing to wear a seatbelt.


like I said if you are having that bad of an asthma attack..you wouldn't be able to drive 

so what was the emergency in dropping the mate round the corner 5 mins away?

If I had been caught doing something wrong by the police and charged with it, I certainly would not have done it again.. especially on the same day..


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> like I said if you are having that bad of an asthma attack..you wouldn't be able to drive
> 
> so what was the emergency in dropping the mate round the corner 5 mins away?
> 
> If I had been caught doing something wrong by the police and charged with it, I certainly would not have done it again.. especially on the same day..


You never can say what you'd do in a very frightening and stressful situation.

Whilst I will admit that driving when struggling for breath isnt the best decision to make.....I have seen a family member panic with breathing problems and I'm not sure it's a time where someone will ponder options at any length.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

CanIgoHome said:


> The motorist is a soft target now days because the unless sods are scared to deal with real crime


You have got to be kidding.

What about those 2 policewomen who got shot for nothing other than doing their duty.
I can't believe I read your post tbh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

On the subject of seatbelts my brother was in a near fatal crash. 1 crushed lung, 1 collapsed lung, broken leg/ arms etc etc there was nothing lef of the car. The only reason he is still with us today is cos he didnt wear a seatbelt and ended up where the drivers seat used to be. Lucky cos a sign post came through the windscreen and straight the passanger seat (where he was sat) and into the back of the car. Never worn a seatbelt since passing my test unless its someone elses car. Got pulled for it once and paid a 30 pound fine. I accept i broke the law and paid for it. Moral is seatbelts DONT save lives they CAN saves lives. But i will take my chances regardless of the law


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Robnsacha said:


> On the subject of seatbelts my brother was in a near fatal crash. 1 crushed lung, 1 collapsed lung, broken leg/ arms etc etc there was nothing lef of the car. The only reason he is still with us today is cos he didnt wear a seatbelt and ended up where the drivers seat used to be. Lucky cos a sign post came through the windscreen and straight the passanger seat (where he was sat) and into the back of the car. Never worn a seatbelt since passing my test unless its someone elses car. Got pulled for it once and paid a 30 pound fine. I accept i broke the law and paid for it. Moral is seatbelts DONT save lives they CAN saves lives. But i will take my chances regardless of the law


But i can tell you about a friend who was killed in a car accident because she didnt wear a belt, and another who was paralized from the neck down because he wasnt wearing a belt, 2 seperate accidents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> The law.......is an ass......wish everyone was sooooooooo perfect to never break the law but we are human .........unlike SOME Police Officers  Sorry but CR imho had a good reason to not have her seatbelt on.....panic causes your mind to go all over the place. Fighting for breath is terrifying.....I've seen it firsthand and it is really awful.
> 
> We all know the police have figures to reach for prosecutions etc.....it's not right that they can't show a little compassion for somebody in obvious stress!


So when someone with chest pains maybe, feeling a little ill ploughs into you and your kids you'll show compassion?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> But i can tell you about a friend who was killed in a car accident because she didnt wear a belt, and another who was paralized from the neck down because he wasnt wearing a belt, 2 seperate accidents.


Like i said can save lives x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> On the subject of seatbelts my brother was in a near fatal crash. 1 crushed lung, 1 collapsed lung, broken leg/ arms etc etc there was nothing lef of the car. The only reason he is still with us today is cos he didnt wear a seatbelt and ended up where the drivers seat used to be. Lucky cos a sign post came through the windscreen and straight the passanger seat (where he was sat) and into the back of the car. Never worn a seatbelt since passing my test unless its someone elses car. Got pulled for it once and paid a 30 pound fine. I accept i broke the law and paid for it. Moral is seatbelts DONT save lives they CAN saves lives. But i will take my chances regardless of the law


I wonder if you'll be saying that after you go headlong through your window screen at 40mph and smear your face along the road.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> So when someone with chest pains maybe, feeling a little ill ploughs into you and your kids you'll show compassion?


What a bloody ridiculous thing to say......I'd be pissed with anyone that ploughed my kids down .......just cos they are my kids and I don't want them run down whatever the reason......


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

 Seat belts are a proven way of reducing the severity of injuries. The government has estimated that since seat 
belt wearing was made compulsory in 1983 it has reduced casualties by at least 370 deaths and 7000 serious 
injuries per year for front seat belts and 70 deaths and 1000 serious injuries for rear seat belts (DETR 1997).


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

chichi said:


> What a bloody ridiculous thing to say......I'd be pissed with anyone that ploughed my kids down .......just cos they are my kids and I don't want them run down whatever the reason......


Why the swearing?

Honestly, you think that is ridiculous after the tripe you've been spouting. Lord above, you don't get it do you? Talk about contradiction.

I think anyone caught not wearing a seat belt deserves everything they get imho. The Police have enough jobs to do without having scrape more people off the roads because they have been too stupid to adhere to the laws.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> What a bloody ridiculous thing to say......I'd be pissed with anyone that ploughed my kids down .......just cos they are my kids and I don't want them run down whatever the reason......


But your saying its okay for an unwell person to take a chance because the 'filth' are all d**heads and just out to get people on their own little mission?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I wonder if you'll be saying that after you go headlong through your window screen at 40mph and smear your face along the road.


I see your point but atleast theres a chance of survival. If a sign post goes through your ribcage, your lungs, your heart then shatters your spine on the way out you aint gonna live for very long. Even the police said it was a good thing he wasnt wearing one


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

dobermummy said:


> But if she was bad enough to be panicking and not put her seat belt on she wasnt safe to be driving!


So battling for breath, you think she should run to A&E? Ok maybe calling an ambulance would have been best but I for one won`t criticise her. It may have been a mistake but I think its understandable and certainly forgiveable.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> But your saying its okay for an unwell person to take a chance because the 'filth' are all d**heads and just out to get people on their own little mission?


I said the filth were dickheads......don't think so dear.....what's this Mr and Mrs Tag Team pmsl at the pair you


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Why the swearing?
> 
> Honestly, you think that is ridiculous after the tripe you've been spouting. Lord above, you don't get it do you? Talk about contradiction.
> 
> I think anyone caught not wearing a seat belt deserves everything they get imho. The Police have enough jobs to do without having scrape more people off the roads because they have been too stupid to adhere to the laws.


Just who do you think you are.......stop shoving your opinions down my throat......don't like what I say.........put me on ignore.......it's simple....

You and your OH picking bits out of my posts is tiresome........and sad


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> So battling for breath, you think she should run to A&E? Ok maybe calling an ambulance would have been best but I for one won`t criticise her. It may have been a mistake but I think its understandable and certainly forgiveable.


Battling for breath should of warranted a call to the ambulance, I cannot see how anyone can be 'battling for breath' yet still have the sense, co-ordination and skill that driving a car needs  It just can't be justified, making the conscious controlled decision to drive takes more effort to ring 999.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

chichi said:


> Just who do you think you are.......stop shoving your opinions down my throat......don't like what I say.........put me on ignore.......it's simple....
> 
> You and your OH picking bits out of my posts is tiresome........and sad


Eh? Attack is the best from of defence I see. Keep going my love, your only stressing yourself out 

I'm allowed my opinion like everyone else.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> You have got to be kidding.
> 
> What about those 2 policewomen who got shot for nothing other than doing their duty.
> I can't believe I read your post tbh.


I feel for the family's of these 2 but the Manchester area is getting to be a dangerous place to live now it at seem to all happen up their

What I meant is the met/Kent police are cowards when I was a kid Kent police would not step foot onto the estate I lived on because of the travellers and the met just pull cars and stop pub fights round here they can not find theft in ***** that rob people


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> One i was literally dropping a friend off about 5 mins away, and the second was i was on the way to a&e because of an asthma attack and my inhalers weren't relieving it, so i thought they would see the reason behind it, but they didn't, and said i should have called an ambulance.


I believe in this country over the last ten years an average of one person a week has died at the hands of the police, so l`m afraid I wont take lessons on safety from them. That said, you wont catch me driving without a seatbelt!

Just suppose instead of pulling over the other night, I had taken off, hit the gas and tried to do a runner. I might very well not be here now. I could be lying in a morgue. Another road death, another pointless fatality, another family distraught. This is often why youngsters are killed in car chases, they think they can drive, lose control and at 19, their life is over because a copper put his ego before public safety.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> I see your point but atleast theres a chance of survival. If a sign post goes through your ribcage, your lungs, your heart then shatters your spine on the way out you aint gonna live for very long. Even the police said it was a good thing he wasnt wearing one


Without going into too much detail, a recent and well publicised tragedy happened because the people involved were not wearing their seatbelts. More people die from not wearing seatbelts than from wearing them. Of course there will always be a few exceptions and freak accidents, but 9 times out of 10, seatbelts save lives. To not wear one is so stupid.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Battling for breath should of warranted a call to the ambulance, I cannot see how anyone can be 'battling for breath' yet still have the sense, co-ordination and skill that driving a car needs  It just can't be justified, making the conscious controlled decision to drive takes more effort to ring 999.


Afraid to say there is Asthma attack and Asthma attacks and that certainly wasn't a serious one, if you could drive ..it was an excuse and thats all, to try and get off with the offence


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Eh? Attack is the best from of defence I see. Keep going my love, your only stressing yourself out
> 
> I'm allowed my opinion like everyone else.


Your allowed an opinion but I'm spouting tripe.......hypocrite.

You really think you stress me out........don't make me laugh...........not likely at all

Just won't bow down to your high and mighty attitude......sorry if that's too much to take...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

chichi said:


> Your allowed an opinion but I'm spouting tripe.......hypocrite.
> 
> You really think you stress me out........don't make me laugh...........not likely at all
> 
> Just won't bow down to your high and mighty attitude......sorry if that's too much to take...


Well I'm not the one contradicting myself


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Nobody in civilian life kills more innocent people than the police force, whether its being shot, killed in car chases, or asphyxiated in restraint. Thats to say nothing of the countless lives they destroy on a daily basis. And then they wonder why people don`t like them.  Just suupose instead of pulling over the other night, I had taken off, hit the gas and tried to do a runner. I might very well not be here now. I could be lying in a morgue. Another road death, another pointless fatality. This is often why youngsters are killed in car chases, they think they can drive, lose control and at 19, their life is over because a copper put his ego before public safety.


Wow, I'd never heard that before. Do you have any sources for this statement?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Well I'm not the one contradicting myself


Put your money where your mouth is and quote where I've contradicted myself.....

You are contradicting yourself because it seems you think everyone has a right to an opinion ( which they do) but my opinion is "spouting tripe" according to you.....or is it only your opinion that's valid?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I believe in this country over the last ten years an average of one person a week has died at the hands of the police, so l`m afraid I wont take lessons on safety from them. That said, you wont catch me driving without a seatbelt!
> 
> Nobody in civilian life kills more innocent people than the police force, whether its being shot, killed in car chases, or asphyxiated in restraint. Thats to say nothing of the countless lives they destroy on a daily basis. And then they wonder why people don`t like them.
> 
> Just suppose instead of pulling over the other night, I had taken off, hit the gas and tried to do a runner. I might very well not be here now. I could be lying in a morgue. Another road death, another pointless fatality, another family distraught. This is often why youngsters are killed in car chases, they think they can drive, lose control and at 19, their life is over because a copper put his ego before public safety.


But if the police think the public is at danger, they end the pursuit? Have you got such a rod up your arse about all this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Without going into too much detail, a recent and well publicised tragedy happened because the people involved were not wearing their seatbelts. More people die from not wearing seatbelts than from wearing them. Of course there will always be a few exceptions and freak accidents, but 9 times out of 10, seatbelts save lives. To not wear one is so stupid.


And my brother would of been that 1 out of 10. So maybe he is stupid. Stupidity saved his life in that case. I just dont think it should be law to wear one thats all. Specially when ive seen the medical and police reports to back up my view


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Wow, I'd never heard that before. Do you have any sources for this statement?


Start looking, its not hard to check.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> But if the police think the public is at danger, they end the pursuit? Have you got such a rod up your arse about all this?


Ooooooh don't use a four letter word or wifey will be ticking you off


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Start looking, its not hard to check.


No please, enlighten us...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> Ooooooh don't use a four letter word or wifey will be ticking you off


Are you 12 or something...four letter word???
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I believe in this country over the last ten years an average of one person a week has died at the hands of the police, so l`m afraid I wont take lessons on safety from them. That said, you wont catch me driving without a seatbelt!
> 
> Nobody in civilian life kills more innocent people than the police force, whether its being shot, killed in car chases, or asphyxiated in restraint. Thats to say nothing of the countless lives they destroy on a daily basis. And then they wonder why people don`t like them.
> 
> Just suppose instead of pulling over the other night, I had taken off, hit the gas and tried to do a runner. I might very well not be here now. I could be lying in a morgue. Another road death, another pointless fatality, another family distraught. This is often why youngsters are killed in car chases, they think they can drive, lose control and at 19, their life is over because a *copper put his ego* before public safety.


Don't you mean' Copper put public safety first'?

Youngsters are often killed in car chases because they have ...stolen the vehicle....they are driving too fast.....they think they can outrun the police.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Don't you mean' Copper put public safety first'?
> 
> Youngsters are often killed in car chases because they have ...stolen the vehicle....they are driving too fast.....they think they can outrun the police.


But when the police ain't around they like totally obey the speed limits don't they...


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Don't you mean' Copper put public safety first'?
> 
> Youngsters are often killed in car chases because they have ...stolen the vehicle....they are driving too fast.....they think they can outrun the police.


Doubtless that is sometimes the case.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Are you 12 or something...four letter word???
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well it's your wife that has a problem with a bit of mild swearing......was trying not to upset her sensitive little soul........can you use a few more smilies please.......it makes your posts so mature and macho pmsl.....


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

chichi said:


> Put your money where your mouth is and quote where I've contradicted myself.....
> 
> You are contradicting yourself because it seems you think everyone has a right to an opinion ( which they do) but my opinion is "spouting tripe" according to you.....or is it only your opinion that's valid?


Okee dokee 



> Originally Posted by chichi View Post
> The law.......is an ass......wish everyone was sooooooooo perfect to never break the law but we are human .........unlike SOME Police Officers Sorry but CR imho had a good reason to not have her seatbelt on.....panic causes your mind to go all over the place. Fighting for breath is terrifying.....I've seen it firsthand and it is really awful.
> 
> We all know the police have figures to reach for prosecutions etc.....it's not right that they can't show a little compassion for somebody in obvious stress!





> What a bloody ridiculous thing to say......I'd be pissed with anyone that ploughed my kids down .......just cos they are my kids and I don't want them run down whatever the reason......


So if that person had mown you or your kids down you'd show compassion to their medical complaint that made them crash then?



Ah well. Nothing more to add, except that if you have a problem with anything I post, or any posts you see that you think are ganging up posts, then please, report them to a moderator, let them deal with whatever grievance you have  As it's obvious from your referrals to me as 'Wifey' you have a problem with me, so please, take it up with someone who cares 

That is all I am saying on the matter.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

chichi said:


> Well it's your wife that has a problem with a bit of mild swearing......was trying not to upset her sensitive little soul........can you use a few more smilies please.......it makes your posts so mature and macho pmsl.....


Contrary to your above paragraph, I've heard Shelley swear like a trooper....:lol: all I'm saying is 'Slender' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> Well it's your wife that has a problem with a bit of mild swearing......was trying not to upset her sensitive little soul........can you use a few more smilies please.......it makes your posts so mature and macho pmsl.....


I find it keeps the children focused on the pants they are posting...
:aureola::mad2:::001_cool::frown::thumbup::confused1::scared:

So...what were you on about...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Contrary to your above paragraph, I've heard Shelley swear like a trooper....:lol: all I'm saying is 'Slender' :lol: :lol:


Trust you stick your oar in woman!!!  

And now I've contradicted myself by saying 'enough' to teh thread of doom!  :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> And my brother would of been that 1 out of 10. So maybe he is stupid. Stupidity saved his life in that case. I just dont think it should be law to wear one thats all. Specially when ive seen the medical and police reports to back up my view


Interesting, where are you getting these medical reports from? Have you spoken to medical professionals about how often seatbelts save lives? Talk to the ambulance service in particular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Start looking, its not hard to check.


I wasn't the one stating unsubstantiated facts though? 

For example, I'm not sure how you can claim it's the police's fault people get hurt in car chases. If the criminals didn't run there would be no chase. Surely the suspects running from the police are at least partly to blame?

This thread is such a good example of how you simply can't have a reasonable discussion about these things. First the police are cowardly to make traffic stops, then when the traffic stop turns in to a chase, the police are to blame when a crash ensues. I can't make heads nor tails out of some of the "reasoning" really....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Trust you stick your oar in woman!!!
> 
> And now I've contradicted myself by saying 'enough' to teh thread of doom!  :thumbup:


Better an oar than Jons' Wondow' Shelley :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Better an oar than Jons' Wondow' Shelley :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Okee dokee
> 
> So if that person had mown you or your kids down you'd show compassion to their medical complaint that made them crash then?
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with you.......as for ganging up.......I find the double act amusing.....don't let me stop the pair of you.

Still waiting for you to quote where I've contradicted myself........

Thanks for all the attention you give my posts. I tend to avoid yours and your OHs when I can but difficult where you both direct questions/criticism at so many of my posts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Contrary to your above paragraph, I've heard Shelley swear like a trooper....:lol: all I'm saying is 'Slender' :lol: :lol:


Oh do you mean she was just having a sensitive moment when she picked on my swearing.....think my posts bring out the worst in her......


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Interesting, where are you getting these medical reports from? Have you spoken to medical professionals about how often seatbelts save lives? Talk to the ambulance service in particular.


The reports from my brothers crash clearly stated if he was in his seat he would be dead. Didnt mention the word seatbelt but as you know the only thing that keeps you on the seat is the seatbelt. I know they can save lives but i feel alot safer without one


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> The reports from my brothers crash clearly stated if he was in his seat he would be dead. Didnt mention the word seatbelt but as you know the only thing that keeps you on the seat is the seatbelt. I know they can save lives but i feel alot safer without one


But that's one case which involved a freak accident. In 9 out of 10 car accidents, seatbelts will save lives.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> I don't have a problem with you.......as for ganging up.......I find the double act amusing.....don't let me stop the pair of you.
> 
> Still waiting for you to quote where I've contradicted myself........
> 
> Thanks for all the attention you give my posts. I tend to avoid yours and your OHs when I can but difficult where you both direct questions/criticism at so many of my posts.


Like nobody else on here thinks your talking out your backside?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I find it keeps the children focused on the pants they are posting...
> :aureola::mad2:::001_cool::frown::thumbup::confused1::scared:
> 
> So...what were you on about...


Are you really one of Shelley's little ones from Nursery playing pranks:thumbup:


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> it wasn't a one off, it was twice in the same day if you read the post...An emergency or not, in the eyes of the law it's still an offence.. ..one mistake perhaps but not two
> 
> and tbh. if you were having an asthma attack that needed medical attention asap , you wouldn't be able to drive let alone put your seatbelt on .


It was once due to a medical emergency and thats what I was talking about. Of course I absolutely agree a seatbelt should be worn at all times. I`m sadly not a doc and i can`t say how severe it was.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Like nobody else on here thinks your talking out your backside?


Like the opinion of a sad bloke that sits in a room with his wife arguing with women on the internet means sod all to me....

If you were my OH....I'd tell you to sort yourself out


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> The reports from my brothers crash clearly stated if he was in his seat he would be dead. Didnt mention the word seatbelt but as you know the only thing that keeps you on the seat is the seatbelt. I know they can save lives but i feel alot safer without one


I'm stunned...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone else think people stop throwing their toys out the pram and start acting like the grown ups we're all supposed to be?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> Like the opinion of a sad bloke that sits in a room with his wife arguing with women on the internet means sod all to me....
> 
> If you were my OH....I'd tell you to sort yourself out


Sad...i'm positively happy...few days off work, time with my wife and kids...what could be better? Oh, apart from you getting your feminist groove on now...damn, i only argue with women, i feel awful...honestly...


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

RabbitMonster said:


> Anyone else think people stop throwing their toys out the pram and start acting like the grown ups we're all supposed to be?


Yup I agree and I`m in part to blame.

Off to bed shortly, hopefully peace will return by the morning!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sad...i'm positively happy...few days off work, time with my wife and kids...what could be better? Oh, apart from you getting your feminist groove on now...damn, i only argue with women, i feel awful...honestly...


Feminist......me........no way........but for the sake of RM I will no longer reply to your posts so have a ball with the digs.......the stage is yours:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> But that's one case which involved a freak accident. In 9 out of 10 car accidents, seatbelts will save lives.


lol but you cant say 9 out of 10 cos every crash i individual. Statistics like 9 out of 10 can only apply if the same thing happens 10 times.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> lol but you cant say 9 out of 10 cos every crash i individual. Statistics like 9 out of 10 can only apply if the same thing happens 10 times.


In 9 out of 10 crashes. It doesn't matter what happens in the crash, a crash is a crash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I'm stunned...


Can i ask why?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

As far as seatbelts go.....years ago you often heard of cases where people were thrown through windscreens in accidents but that has definitely died off a lot. I'm a stickler for seatbelts but whether I'd think of putting it on in an emergency....I don't know. Although I have one of those cars where it bleeps until all seatbelts are on......even the dogs wear a little seatbelt I got off eBay to stop the annoying noise!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> In 9 out of 10 crashes. It doesn't matter what happens in the crash, a crash is a crash.


My point still stands. A statistic like that can only apply if the event is repeatable. As a crash is not repeatable its impossible to say how many lives are saved from wearing one.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> My point still stands. A statistic like that can only apply if the event is repeatable. As a crash is not repeatable its impossible to say how many lives are saved from wearing one.


Errm...what?! Of course there are ways of knowing. Each crash is investigated by the traffic police team, including speed, control of car, etc. It's very, VERY easy to know from the evidence left whether a seatbelt saves lives. Why do you think all those ads are on tv if they don't?! :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Can i ask why?


That because of a one off crash, you know think you know best and if your involved in a head on will enter the next life minus your face and most likely your head...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

chichi said:


> Feminist......me........no way........but for the sake of *RM* I will no longer reply to your posts so have a ball with the digs.......the stage is yours:thumbup:


Royal Mail???


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't drive without my seat belt on it just feels wrong even just moving cars about on the drive I automatically put my seatbelt on, my brother crashed into a car on the small lane we lived on when it had snowed and he just couldn't stop and he was going under 20mph, his girlfriend was in the passenger seat but had taken her seat belt off as she went to grab her handbag that was on the floor couldn't reach it so undid her belt as he hit the car her face smashed into the windscreen braking her nose and leaving a huge gash across her forehead that left a scar that is still visible 20 years later even though she had plastic surgery to try and correct it, so I will always wear a seat belt.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Royal Mail???


Me, ya great prune :arf:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Me, ya great prune :arf:


Sorry, didn't realise it was your thread...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, didn't realise it was your thread...


It's not but I made a comment suggesting the childish arguments should stop because they're not really achieving anything.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Errm...what?! Of course there are ways of knowing. Each crash is investigated by the traffic police team, including speed, control of car, etc. It's very, VERY easy to know from the evidence left whether a seatbelt saves lives. Why do you think all those ads are on tv if they don't?! :mad2:


I suppose there can be freak accidents where wearing a seatbelt can be detrimental but I agree.....as a general rule.....seatbelts have to be a good thing.

I'm not very technical so excuse if this makes no sense but just wondering whether not wearing a seatbelt in a car with airbags would be even more dangerous because you wouldn't be in the correct position when the airbag went off.

I can see why somebody whose family member had been saved by not wearing a seatbelt might be swayed to not use a seatbelt.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

chichi said:


> I suppose there can be freak accidents where wearing a seatbelt can be detrimental but I agree.....as a general rule.....seatbelts have to be a good thing.
> 
> I'm not very technical so excuse if this makes no sense but just wondering whether not wearing a seatbelt in a car with airbags would be even more dangerous because you wouldn't be in the correct position when the airbag went off.
> 
> I can see why somebody whose family member had been saved by not wearing a seatbelt might be swayed to not use a seatbelt.


I can see why they would be swayed but you can't dispute years and years of research, investigation and facts.

I don't know about the airbags thing but I would assume you were right. Given that most people die when in a serious crash without a seatbelt, it would seem that airbags don't work correctly if you're not wearing your seatbelt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Errm...what?! Of course there are ways of knowing. Each crash is investigated by the traffic police team, including speed, control of car, etc. It's very, VERY easy to know from the evidence left whether a seatbelt saves lives. Why do you think all those ads are on tv if they don't?! :mad2:


Yes your right about the first bit but 9 out of 10 implies if i crash 10 times then one of those times i will die which is impossible to know. As for the adverts i dont know why. Think ive only seen one tbh.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, didn't realise it was your thread...


My friend RM is sharing with me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> It's not but I made a comment suggesting the childish arguments should stop because they're not really achieving anything.


Whos arguing?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Yes your right about the first bit but 9 out of 10 implies if i crash 10 times then one of those times i will die which is impossible to know. As for the adverts i dont know why. Think ive only seen one tbh.


:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

No, 9 out of 10 refers to crashes in general, not an individual. The adverts are put up for *safety* because not wearing a seatbelt *is not* safe!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Yes your right about the first bit but 9 out of 10 implies if i crash 10 times then one of those times i will die which is impossible to know. As for the adverts i dont know why. Think ive only seen one tbh.


Horse...water...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Whos arguing?


I hope you're in a better mood tomorrow chuck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> That because of a one off crash, you know think you know best and if your involved in a head on will enter the next life minus your face and most likely your head...


I do know best for myself yes. If i wore a seatbelt in that head on crash i might still be in my seat but what if the belt jams the car catchs fire and i slowly burn to death.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I can't understand it ..why you just wouldn't wear one ..

everyone must have seen the add..where the kid comes flying out the backseat hitting the mother in the front ..I think that was it :confused1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Robnsacha said:


> I do know best for myself yes. If i wore a seatbelt in that head on crash i might still be in my seat but what if the belt jams the car catchs fire and i slowly burn to death.


the fire crew might be able to help you get out before you burn...if you don't wear one..you will be flung through the windscreen and dead


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I can't understand it ..why you just wouldn't wear one ..
> 
> everyone must have seen the add..where the kid comes flying out the backseat hitting the mother in the front ..I think that was it :confused1:


Yeah, that's the one where the mother gets crushed by the son in the back.

I think this vid says it all:

Seatbelt Safety Ad


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I can't understand it ..why you just wouldn't wear one ..
> 
> everyone must have seen the add..where the kid comes flying out the backseat hitting the mother in the front ..I think that was it :confused1:


Yes....that advert actually makes me shiver.......I remind my kids of that when they moan about putting their belts on to just go up the road to the station or whatever. Not a nice advert but hits the nail on the head!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chichi said:


> I suppose there can be freak accidents where wearing a seatbelt can be detrimental but I agree.....as a general rule.....seatbelts have to be a good thing.


We were watching worlds most dangerous roads on BBC2 the other night and the two drivers were advised NOT to wear their seatbelts as the severe bouncing about due to the bad road conditions could cause them more of an injury.

However, NONE of the roads in the UK are as bad as that one was - even with all the potholes - so I think seatbelts at all times is still the best way to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> I hope you're in a better mood tomorrow chuck.


Pardon?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Pardon?


You appear to be snapping at me. But anyways, it's not important


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> I do know best for myself yes. If i wore a seatbelt in that head on crash i might still be in my seat but what if the belt jams the car catchs fire and i slowly burn to death.


Then you will die painfully...if you fly out through the windscreen, you will probably die painfully...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> You appear to be snapping at me. But anyways, it's not important


I'm not snapping?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> the fire crew might be able to help you get out before you burn...if you don't wear one..you will be flung through the windscreen and dead


if someone phones them yes. An wheres the proof goin through a windscreen means automatic death?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

When i have people in my car i refuse to start the engine until everyone is wearing their seatbelt -


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> if someone phones them yes. An wheres the proof goin through a windscreen means automatic death?


Ohh, so maybe going through solid glass at 40mph and skidding face first along a road won't kill you, you'll just get a few scrapes.

If you want to risk your own health, go ahead, but I think it's disgusting that you're willing to risk the lives of other people, in particular people who would be travelling in your car. Not only could you be projected out your seat in a head-on collision, you could also seriously injure or indeed kill a passenger if the car rolled, as you would be flung about it like a ragdoll.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Then you will die painfully...if you fly out through the windscreen, you will probably die painfully...


Thank you. Either way i die painfully. So it makes no differance if i wear one or not. So how am i safer if i wear one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Thank you. Either way i die painfully. So it makes no differance if i wear one or not. So how am i safer if i wear one?


As mentioned...have you got any idea of the energy your body will have if involved in an accident if your not strapped in? Perhaps your bro won't be so lucky this time if he crashes with you and you manage to snap his neck or spine with your weight...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> Thank you. Either way i die painfully. So it makes no differance if i wear one or not. So how am i safer if i wear one?


In the grand scheme of things no one really gives a toss if you wear one or not. Your choice, your detriment.

Darwinism I call it, just keep away from me and my car if you do decide not to wear a seatbelt.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

dobermummy said:


> Im not sure why this is so bad  drink driving, especially this time of year is a serious problem and the police often do spot checks to see if drivers have been drinking. Id much rather 100 sober drivers stopped and checked just to catch 1 drunk than for none and that driver get away with it.
> 
> My brother and i used to work nights in a night club and we were stopped at least 2 a week. The politer and more cooperative you are the faster they deal with you and away you can go again.


Rep for the sensible post.

I can't be bothered to trawl through so many pages of police bashing (they're doing what they're told to and yes, they're out doing 'proper' jobs like taking kids back to Mum's house cos dad, who had them for the week, was so p!ssed he forgot to feed them and was violent) and idiots who think they can, by sheer force of will, overcome the law of physics. Jeez. 

A friend of mine was regularly stopped because she goes to the stables at 4am every day. She spoke to the police and asked that her index be noted on the PNC along with the reason she was driving round Wembley at 4am. Job done. Less of the lip (they will stop you all the more, I would if you were being arsey) and be polite: they'll let you go sooner. Logic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

RabbitMonster said:


> Ohh, so maybe going through solid glass at 40mph and skidding face first along a road won't kill you, you'll just get a few scrapes.
> 
> If you want to risk your own health, go ahead, but I think it's disgusting that you're willing to risk the lives of other people, in particular people who would be travelling in your car. Not only could you be projected out your seat in a head-on collision, you could also seriously injure or indeed kill a passenger if the car rolled, as you would be flung about it like a ragdoll.


I think its discusting that you want people strapped to a lump of metal upside down in a **** drowning because seatbelts are (safe)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> I think its discusting that you want people strapped to a lump of metal upside down in a **** drowning because seatbelts are (safe)


Oh dear...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> Thank you. Either way i die painfully. So it makes no differance if i wear one or not. So how am i safer if i wear one?


From t'interweb:

_Safety Belt Statistics

One out of every five drivers will be involved in a traffic crash this year.

Motor vehicle crashes are the leading cause of death among people age 44 and younger and the number one cause of head and spinal cord injury.

Approximately 35,000 people die in motor vehicle crashes each year. About 50 percent (17,000) of these people could be saved if they wore their safety belts.

More than 90 percent of all motorists believe safety belts are good idea, but less than 14 percent actually use them.

For every one percent increase in safety belt use, 172 lives and close to £150 million in annual injury and death costs could be saved.

Safety belts when used properly reduce the number of serious traffic injuries by 50 percent and fatalities by 60-70 percent.

For maximum protection safety belts should be fastened before traveling any distance or speed. Seventy-five percent of crash deaths and injuries occur within 25 miles of home. More than half of all injury-producing motor vehicle crashes involve low speeds under 40 m.p.h.

*Motorists are 25 times are more likely to be killed or seriously injured when they are "thrown clear" than when remain inside their vehicle.*

*In a 30 m.p.h. collision an unbelted 160 lb. Person can strike another passenger, crash through a windshield and/or slam into the vehicle's interior with a 4,800 lb. force. *

Motorists can increase safety belt usage by example and verbal reminders. Nine out of 10 people buckle up when asked.

Safety belt use is one of the best defenses against the unpredictable actions of the drunk driver.

Today over 25 countries around the world have some type of mandatory safety belt law. Results of these laws were measured; usage rate went from 20-25 percent before passage to 60-90 percent after passage.

*A common cause of death and injury to children in motor vehicles is being crushed by adults who are not wearing safety belts. One out of four serious injuries to passengers is caused by occupants being thrown into each other.* 

About 80 percent of all injuries to children in car crashes are injuries to the head, causing brain damage, permanent disfigurement, epilepsy or death.

Of every 100 children who die in motor vehicle crashes at least 80 would survive if they were properly secured in an approved child safety seat or safety belts.

Three out of four families with child safety seats fail to use them correctly. Adults need to follow manufacturer's instructions and secure seats properly before every trip. _

I hope they answer your question!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> As mentioned...have you got any idea of the energy your body will have if involved in an accident if your not strapped in? Perhaps your bro won't be so lucky this time if he crashes with you and you manage to snap his neck or spine with your weight...


No. No idea how much energy will be involved. Why dont you tell me exactly how much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> No. No idea how much energy will be involved. Why dont you tell me exactly how much?


Its on the page before this post...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> No. No idea how much energy will be involved. Why dont you tell me exactly how much?


I think you'll find I just did!!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> No. No idea how much energy will be involved. Why dont you tell me exactly how much?


Basic physics.
HowStuffWorks "How Seatbelts Work"


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> I think its discusting that you want people strapped to a lump of metal upside down in a **** drowning because seatbelts are (safe)


It's spelt disgusting.

Statistically, I believe you are far more likely to fly
through the windscreen at whatever speed the car was going until you crashed than to end up upside down 'in a ****'.

You do know a **** is the barrier holding in the water, don't you? Remember the story of the little Dutch boy putting his finger in the hole? 

**** - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

My husband was in the police for many years.
When he joined it was the 'Police SERVICE' they knew their public, had a lot of discretion and spent a fair amount of their time giving guidance to the general public as well as catching criminals and motorists.
He finally left after it became the 'Police FORCE' he said it all became too black and white with very little discretion allowed and their public image became progressively worse as the public lost all respect for them.
He has many tales of the exploits of his old 'customers' they held a grudging respect for each other I think


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> From t'interweb:
> 
> _Safety Belt Statistics
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Both bits you highlighted are in favour of using a seatbelt  It's not speculation, it's studies, statistics from actual accidents. OMG, I see there is no pointing continuing this as you are obdurate and arguing for the sake of it. You know it's been proved that it's safer and saves more lives to wear it. It's not rocket science. 

I used to be a bit of an idiot about seatbelts. Then I grew up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> MoggyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > From t'interweb:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Both bits you highlighted are in favour of using a seatbelt  It's not speculation, it's studies, statistics from actual accidents. OMG, I see there is no pointing continuing this as you are obdurate and arguing for the sake of it. You know it's been proved that it's safer and saves more lives to wear it. It's not rocket science.
> 
> I used to be a bit of an idiot about seatbelts. Then I grew up.


Again statistics. Means nothing because every crash is uniqe. Therefore there can be no proof seatbelts save more lives that not using one.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> Again statistics. Means nothing because every crash is uniqe. Therefore there can be no proof seatbelts save more lives that not using one.


OMG, are you going all existentialist? Statistics are proof, the only proof, nothing but the proof. A crash is unique, yes, but a seatbelt, statistically speaking, is more likely to save lives than to cause death. This is based on thousands upon thousands of accident _statistics_.

Are you a bloke? Cos I'm guessing that no female would allow her child to be conveyed in a carry cot on the back seat these days and a mother would insist on a proper baby seat-for safety.

Oh no, don't use a seatbelt on the kid, it might die if there's a crash!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Again statistics. Means nothing because every crash is uniqe. Therefore there can be no proof seatbelts save more lives that not using one.


Its spelt unique...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Again statistics. Means nothing because every crash is uniqe. Therefore there can be no proof seatbelts save more lives that not using one.


    
Statistics mean nothing? Well then...


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry but cannot believe people genuinely travel in a car with no seatbet on ! 

Those of you who don't wear a seatbelt, i hope any children in your car ARE wearing seatbelts !

Plus it's illegal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Oh no, don't use a seatbelt on the kid, it might die if there's a crash!


Well luckily, it will get flung out of the vehickle on fire, but into a **** where it won't drown because of its seatbelt and the fire will go out. It would be dead already and minus several body parts but hey...cool for not wearing a seatbelt....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> OMG, are you going all existentialist? Statistics are proof, the only proof, nothing but the proof. A crash is unique, yes, but a seatbelt, statistically speaking, is more likely to save lives than to cause death. This is based on thousands upon thousands of accident _statistics_.
> 
> Are you a bloke? Cos I'm guessing that no female would allow her child to be conveyed in a carry cot on the back seat these days and a mother would insist on a proper baby seat-for safety.
> 
> Oh no, don't use a seatbelt on the kid, it might die if there's a crash!


Actually i said i wouldnt wear one. Never mentioned anyone else. And statistics are not proof of anything. You can manipulate statistics to get whatever result you want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Actually i said i wouldnt wear one. Never mentioned anyone else. And statistics are not proof of anything. You can manipulate statistics to get whatever result you want.


I do believe your thick skull would increase the actual energy of your body being flung about the inside of said vehicle...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Its spelt unique...


Oh i missed a letter. Give yourself a gold star for pointing it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Oh i missed a letter. Give yourself a gold star for pointing it out.


If only it was just your spelling...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Well luckily, it will get flung out of the vehickle on fire, but into a **** where it won't drown because of its seatbelt and the fire will go out. It would be dead already and minus several body parts but hey...cool for not wearing a seatbelt....


your an idiot. Grow up


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Thank you. Either way i die painfully. So it makes no differance if i wear one or not. So how am i safer if i wear one?


It sounds like you've been watching too much James Bond 

I was stopped once on my way back from camping. The car was filled with camping gear and Buster and Millie were in the back. I had my P Plates on and they flashed me to pull over. I was a bit scared but knew i hadnt done anything wrong. I pulled over and they asked me when I passed. I told them I had been driving around 5 weeks. They said they had seen the dogs in the boot and asked me if I was aware of how dogs should travel in the car. I explained that Ideally I would have a dog guard but i was still not totallt confident to have restricted view there so just had them on car seat harnesses with teh seat belt clip poked through into the boot. The policemaqn was very impressed with the little duvet and individual seatbelts. He said they were probably more secure than dogs he'd seen in a crate or just behind a dog guard. They stopped to talk a little bit about where I had been. I have a habit of talking a lot and after a while could see they were desperate to leave :lol:

I honestly think if you are polite and talk to them they soon get bored and walk off  or at least they did with me.

This time of year many people will have the sneaky drink. i went out on the xmas night out at work and drove I knew I wasnt going to drink but could offer the girls a lift. I wont and wouldnt drink a drop if I was driving, its not worth the risk it took me years to pass and i need my licence for work, it just shocks me that some people would risk their jobs, livelihood and life to have a drink and risk that journey home. :nonod:

I would much rather be stopped by the police than hear in the paper that someone has been killed by a drink driver.

Another thing I have noticed a lot of and something that is very effective is warnings on VMS around the town. With regular checks, adverts and reminders people will think twice about drinking and driving or even driving without seatbelts or using a telephone whilst driving. It shocks me moreso now I am driving daily how many people I see texting, holding a phone to their ear or looking half asleep behind the wheel and it's not just them who will suffer if they have an accident. For me it was working with the fire service that made me realise how much lives can be affected by inconsiderate driving. I felt their pain and sadness everytime they returned from a fatal crash. I can't begin to imagine what the family and friends go through. :nonod:

Sussex Plumber, you do appear quite arrogant perhaps if you took a different approach to these people doing their jobs they would have been more accomodating and allowed to to go on your way.

Oh and just to add I do edge forward at traffic lights they change quicker   if that is an offence I am a very naughty girl


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> If only it was just your spelling...


What? Because our opinions are not the same? Get over yourself


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Actually i said i wouldnt wear one. Never mentioned anyone else. And statistics are not proof of anything. You can manipulate statistics to get whatever result you want.


Some data is so overwhelmingly obvious that it becomes *really* hard to fudge it. The seat belts saving lives data would be one of them.

It's kind of like arguing that statistically kids who eat fruits, veggies, and real food, are healthier than those who eat McDonalds every day. You know... a no brainer?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> Actually i said i wouldnt wear one. Never mentioned anyone else. And statistics are not proof of anything. You can manipulate statistics to get whatever result you want.


No, you can't, that's the whole point of them. So you'd prefer to die in a crash rather than wear a seatbelt just to prove a point? Hilarious!

As already pointed out, it's illegal and this is for a reason. Google diminished numbers of fatalities in crashes involving cars since the seatbelt laws came into force.

Like I said, it ain't rocket science unless you're really determined to think it's all a conspiracy, all these _statistics_.

Night, night, guys, some of us have horses and dogs to deal with early doors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Some data is so overwhelmingly obvious that it becomes *really* hard to fudge it. The seat belts saving lives data would be one of them.
> 
> It's kind of like arguing that statistically kids who eat fruits, veggies, and real food, are healthier than those who eat McDonalds every day. You know... a no brainer?


If you eat fast food and have a healthy lifestyle then you would be fitter than someone who did nothing whether they eat fruit and veg or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> your an idiot. Grow up





Robnsacha said:


> What? Because our opinions are not the same? Get over yourself


Oh dear...again...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> If you eat fast food and have a healthy lifestyle then you would be fitter than someone who did nothing whether they eat fruit and veg or not.


Can you please keep going, theres nothing on tv right now...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> If you eat fast food and have a healthy lifestyle then you would be fitter than someone who did nothing whether they eat fruit and veg or not.


How is eating McDonalds every day part of a healthy lifestyle?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> No, you can't, that's the whole point of them. So you'd prefer to die in a crash rather than wear a seatbelt just to prove a point? Hilarious!
> 
> As already pointed out, it's illegal and this is for a reason. Google diminished numbers of fatalities in crashes involving cars since the seatbelt laws came into force.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with road improvments? Or tire improvments etc? No seatbelts solve all traffic safey problems do they


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How is eating McDonalds every day part of a healthy lifestyle?


You don't wear your seatbelt in the drive through see, just in case they spill flaming hot oil into your car and you need to escape...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Nothing to do with road improvments? Or tire improvments etc? No seatbelts solve all traffic safey problems do they


Whats a tire? and whats safey all about?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How is eating McDonalds every day part of a healthy lifestyle?


how isnt it? Its still a source of fibre, protein etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> how isnt it? Its still a source of fibre, protein etc.


How is McDonald's NOT healthy? Are you really asking how it isn't healthy??

Oh

my

gawd....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How is McDonald's NOT healthy? Are you really asking how it isn't healthy??
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...


Case closed my friend!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Can you please keep going, theres nothing on tv right now...


What so you think someone who eats fruit n veg is healthier than someone who eats fast food? Really that simple is it? You know its not. Like i said grow up


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

ok pass me the seat belt ....... 

I need to strap it across my mouth ......

:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> How is McDonald's NOT healthy? Are you really asking how it isn't healthy??
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...


It can be part of a healthy life style. Just like overweight people with health issues can eat an apple. Doesnt make them healthy


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Goodnight folks ........ and remember 

clunk .... err you know the rest ..... if your savvy enough


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> What so you think someone who eats fruit n veg is healthier than someone who eats fast food? Really that simple is it? You know its not. Like i said grow up


Sorry, i thought this pissy rant of yours was about your ability to do a human cannonball out of a crashed car and walk away WITHOUT A SEATBELT...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> Goodnight folks ........ and remember
> 
> clunk .... err you know the rest ..... if your savvy enough


You got any more cheese on toast?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, i thought this pissy rant of yours was about your ability to do a human cannonball out of a crashed car and walk away WITHOUT A SEATBELT...


You could walk away. Untill it happens you cant say what will happen


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

well, that was fun.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> You could walk away. Untill it happens you cant say what will happen


Is it wrong, that a bunch of people on an internet forum, that you have never met and most likely never will...appear to worry more about the people that you surround yourself with than you do...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

When we were 18, my brother was a rear passenger in a car involved in a serious crash. He wasn't wearing a seatbelt, and he got thrown out of the side window. Its only because one of the other passengers was conscious, that he was found over 30ft away, knocked out cold and with broken bones.

Now if he _had_ been wearing a seatbelt, he would have died that night. The car rolled and where he had been sitting, the roof was pressed almost to the seat (the bit you sit on, not the back of the seat).

It is a* fluke,* that he is still with us. Its not the norm for a crash that bad to result in a survivor that _wasn't _wearing a setabelt.

I refuse to even start my engine unless every single person in my car has put their seatbelt on.

I strap the cat carriers in with seatbelts whenever they need to go in the car.

And to answer the OP - I have only ever been pulled over once - about 2 years ago.

I got out, and the cop got out - he walked towards me saying 'don't worry, you haven't done anything wrong - but you _are_ driving an old car. We find older cars are used more in crime or stolen, so we just need to check it out'

Obviously everything was fine - I even had a bit of a joke with them, especially when they looked at my licence and said 'wow, you've changed a bit since then!' I asked if that was good or bad, and he said I was like a fine wine - better with age :lol:

I was pulled over at 7pm on a Saturday night, in the summer, so it was still broad daylight. The guys were just doing their job, and were very nice and polite. Maybe they just reciprocated the attitude I gave them?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

airmen have fell out of planes at 30,000 ft with no parachute and walked unhurt BUT......They wouldnt risk it twice, which is what our seat-belt objector seems willing to do, I hope they also realise that any injury compensation payout should they get hit (even from behind) will be reduced by a substantial amount if they were not wearing a seatbelt

clever people......

in fact ALL of a case could be thrown out it seems

http://www.thinkspain.com/news-spain/21925/compensation-denied-for-not-wearing-seatbelt


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> airmen have fell out of planes at 30,000 ft with no parachute and walked unhurt BUT......They wouldnt risk it twice, which is what our seat-belt objector seems willing to do, I hope they also realise that any injury compensation payout should they get hit (even from behind) will be reduced by a substantial amount if they were not wearing a seatbelt
> 
> clever people......
> 
> ...


They risk it everytime they get in a plane. They dont know the parachute will open they just hope it does. And like ive already said i will take my chances without a seatbelt


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> They risk it everytime they get in a plane. They dont know the parachute will open they just hope it does. And like ive already said i will take my chances without a seatbelt


Could you please do it on your own, away from normal people...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> They risk it everytime they get in a plane. They dont know the parachute will open they just hope it does. And like ive already said i will take my chances without a seatbelt


If you fly at all, do you put on a seatbelt when the they tell you to on a plane?

Just curious


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Could you please do it on your own, away from normal people...


Nice. Really mature


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> If you fly at all, do you put on a seatbelt when the they tell you to on a plane?
> 
> Just curious


Bin on a plane once when i was young and yes i wore a seatbelt. But i think i would of survived without it tbh


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Nice. Really mature


I figured i would bring it down to your level...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I figured i would bring it down to your level...


Thanks for that. Low enough yet?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> Bin on a plane once when i was young and yes i wore a seatbelt. But i think i would of survived without it tbh


Why would you wear one on a plane, and not in a car?

I am just trying to understand your thinking


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Thanks for that. Low enough yet?


You keep going, its your show...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Why would you wear one on a plane, and not in a car?
> 
> I am just trying to understand your thinking


I was 14 and didnt even think about or my dad told me too i cant remember why. I read your other post and understand its a fluke. Like i said my bro was lucky. But i dont belive there is more chance of survival just because of a seatbelt. To many factors come into play that its pretty random if you survive a crash or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> But i dont belive there is more chance of survival just because of a seatbelt.


I have an idea. Come jump in the car with me. I'll go 30 mph and slam on the brakes. Then you tell me if you'd rather be wearing a seatbelt or not. Well, once you pick your teeth out of the dashboard that is...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Bin on a plane once when i was young and yes i wore a seatbelt. But i think i would of survived without it tbh


Umm...okay...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I have an idea. Come jump in the car with me. I'll go 30 mph and slam on the brakes. Then you tell me if you'd rather be wearing a seatbelt or not. Well, once you pick your teeth out of the dashboard that is...


Survival i said not injury. How about hit a wall at 130 and see which one of us survives. Probably neither of us.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I _do_ understand what you are saying, I really do.

I am just interested in the plane seatbelt thing, because everyone will put on a lap belt in a plane, when they are told to, and the little seatbelt light comes on.

But they won't put one on in a car.

A seatbelt in a plane will make _no_ difference what so ever in a plane crash. But a seatbelt in a car _can _make a huge difference in a car crash.

Yes, there _are_ flukes (like our brothers), where wearing a seatbelt would have killed them.

But _overall_, wearing a seatbelt in a car is safer than_ not_ wearing one.

In a plane it makes no difference at all, yet people that won't wear them in cars will wear them in a plane (my dad is a prime example!) .


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Umm...okay...


What now? The plane didnt crash the turbulance wasnt bad so yeah i think i would of managed without it


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Survival i said not injury. How about hit a wall at 130 and see which one of us survives. Probably neither of us.


Yeah, but I slam on the brakes way more often than I hit brick walls. 
Come to think of it, I'd probably slam on the brakes BEFORE hitting the brick wall. 
And I don't think I've ever gone 130, I think 120 tops in the boonies of Wyoming. And yeah, that was an expensive ticket...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Survival i said not injury. How about hit a wall at 130 and see which one of us survives. Probably neither of us.


Did your brother hit a wall at 130?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I _do_ understand what you are saying, I really do.
> 
> I am just interested in the plane seatbelt thing, because everyone will put on a lap belt in a plane, when they are told to, and the little seatbelt light comes on.
> 
> ...


I dont know. I presume you need seatbelt on plane when taking off n landing and when theres turbulance?? Maybe they wont take off if your not strapped in? I really dont know. Say i got on a plane in the morning. Im 27 now btw. Then i would wear it if they said we aint leaving the ground till u put it on. But if they said theres a 60 pound fine for not wearing it then i would choose to pay the fine. Just dont like the idea of been strapped to something i guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Did your brother hit a wall at 130?


About 80. And your walking a fine line


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> They risk it everytime they get in a plane. *They dont know the parachute will open *they just hope it does. And like ive already said i will take my chances without a seatbelt


but they like to WEAR one....and if they have one its 99% likely it WILL open

and without regard to others safety, and the feelings of the emergency teams who may haceto scrape your bits up off the road and then tell your family you are now part of a road .....

but on the bright side, you will only go through a windscreen once and till then (unless you get approval not to wear one) every time a copper stops you theres a fine and points available till you no longer have a licence and we will all be safer....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> About 80. And your walking a fine line


Hows that then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, but I slam on the brakes way more often than I hit brick walls.
> Come to think of it, I'd probably slam on the brakes BEFORE hitting the brick wall.
> And I don't think I've ever gone 130, I think 120 tops in the boonies of Wyoming. And yeah, that was an expensive ticket...


Ok someone hits you at 130 you really think your seatbelt will help you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> but they like to WEAR one....and if they have one its 99% likely it WILL open
> 
> and without regard to others safety, and the feelings of the emergency teams who may haceto scrape your bits up off the road and then tell your family you are now part of a road .....
> 
> but on the bright side, you will only go through a windscreen once and till then (unless you get approval not to wear one) every time a copper stops you theres a fine and points available till you no longer have a licence and we will all be safer....


No its 50/50 either it opens or it doesnt. And be easier to scrape me off the road that pick bits of me out of a mangled wreck


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Ok someone hits you at 130 you really think your seatbelt will help you?


NASCAR racers wear belts, have 200mph accidents and walk away....

Top Fuel dragsters have crashes at 300mph and seatbelts save drivers lives

so whats your point?

Robnsacha's day out.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Ok someone hits you at 130 you really think your seatbelt will help you?


That forum member ain't in the UK iirc...they might be talking about 130kph...thats about 70 or 80 mph ain't it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Hows that then?


Im waiting for the sarcastic or childish remark about my brother thats why


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Im waiting for the sarcastic or childish remark about my brother thats why


I hate to tell you, but you'll be waiting a while my friend...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

jon bda said:


> That forum member ain't in the UK iirc...they might be talking about 130kph...thats about 70 or 80 mph ain't it?


leeds?

80.77 mph.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> I dont know. I presume you need seatbelt on plane when taking off n landing and when theres turbulance?? Maybe they wont take off if your not strapped in? I really dont know. Say i got on a plane in the morning. Im 27 now btw. Then i would wear it if they said we aint leaving the ground till u put it on. But if they said theres a 60 pound fine for not wearing it then i would choose to pay the fine. Just dont like the idea of been strapped to something i guess


I don't think they refuse to take off, as the lights come on after the plane starts taxiing, and if they come on mid-flight (like they did with turbulence from Hurricane Sandy in October ) they usually aren't going to stop somewhere else - but its the cabin crews job to make sure all passengers put their belts on.

It makes their life (and job) very difficult if a passenger refuses to wear their belt when asked.

I don't know if they fine you for _not_ wearing one (I think not, but would have to check).

I think the point is, if _not_ wearing a seatbelt will only affect _you_, then fine.

But if you _not_ wearing a seatbelt resulted in you being thrown through a windscreen, and into my son in the passenger seat of the car you just crashed into, it doesnt affect just _you_ anymore.

If you are in the back of my car, without a seatbelt, then I do an emergency stop, I am OK, as I have a seatbelt on. If you don't wear one and are catapulted into the back of my seat causing me to break my nose (or worse), that affects me as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I hate to tell you, but you'll be waiting a while my friend...


Well you suprise me. Maybe your not so immature after all. Maybe


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> No its 50/50 either it opens or it doesnt. And be easier to scrape me off the road that pick bits of me out of a mangled wreck


what do you base your figures on for parachute failures?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Ok someone hits you at 130 you really think your seatbelt will help you?


Actually, yes, I do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Well you suprise me. Maybe your not so immature after all. Maybe


IMHO your brother was very lucky, your a muppet. Clear?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

jon bda said:


> IMHO your brother was very lucky, your a muppet. Clear?


not that lucky having him for a brother

and which muppet, gonzo? beaker?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> NASCAR racers wear belts, have 200mph accidents and walk away....
> 
> Top Fuel dragsters have crashes at 300mph and seatbelts save drivers lives
> 
> ...


Nascar drivers wear a 6point harness and are sat on a space frame chassis surrounded by a rollcage. Not exactly a seatbelt is it. An seen plenty of topfuel dragsters burst into flames and the has to be removed so there not cooked alive. So whats your point?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> *not that lucky having him for a brother*
> 
> and which muppet, gonzo? beaker?


Totally uncalled for 

Can't you debate without the stupid childish comments?

I don't agree with not wearing a seatbelt either - but IMO that comment is totally out of order.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Nascar drivers wear a 6point harness and are sat on a space frame chassis surrounded by a rollcage. Not exactly a seatbelt is it. An seen plenty of topfuel dragsters burst into flames and the has to be removed so there not cooked alive. So whats your point?


the point is (according to you) its pointless wearing any safety device even if its required by law, BTW, where and when did you see Top Fuel drivers trapped? Ive been going for 25 years and not seen one liable to be cooked.....

over to you....gonzo


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Totally uncalled for
> 
> Can't you debate without the stupid childish comments?
> 
> I don't agree with not wearing a seatbelt either - but IMO that comment is totally out of order.


he started it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think they refuse to take off, as the lights come on after the plane starts taxiing, and if they come on mid-flight (like they did with turbulence from Hurricane Sandy in October ) they usually aren't going to stop somewhere else - but its the cabin crews job to make sure all passengers put their belts on.
> 
> It makes their life (and job) very difficult if a passenger refuses to wear their belt when asked.
> 
> ...


I see your point and cant really respond to it


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> he started it....


Seriously?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> the point is (according to you) its pointless wearing any safety device even if its required by law, BTW, where and when did you see Top Fuel drivers trapped? Ive been going for 25 years and not seen one liable to be cooked.....
> 
> over to you....gonzo


Tell me where i said any safety device? And your telling me no drag car driver has ever been pulled from a burning car? Because thats simply not true


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think racing for a living/dream are a bit different from everyday driving on the roads 

I was at my brothers yesterday (the one that survived his crash, so we see in our birthday next month, together as always :thumbup: )

His girlfriends son was a bike racer - I am sure he didn't race on the roads, like he did at the track - and he did have a fair few crashes!

Jay

My son is also a bike rider, as is my OH (we have been on a few biking holidays, and hairpin bends on Italian mountains, with nothing but a sheer drop on one side can be a bit scary :scared: ) - but that doesnt mean we ride like idiots or racers on UK roads.

You can't compare race conditions to normal road conditions. And yes, I _still_ think seat belts should be worn by everyday road users!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JeeZues! 

Either some folks should mature a little more or Admin should closely monitor the behaviour of some of its more errant immature users.




Nevertheless,

Whilst out driving yesterday I was stopped and breathalysed along with several other motorists. 

The roadside check took all of 60 seconds.

However, during that brief period I sat and watched as the car in front of me was driven off the road by one Police Officer and the driver of that vehicle taken away to begin an unscheduled journey in the back of a Police Van.

I wonder which one of us was inconvenienced the most? :confused1:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I have my own breathlyser for when i been out the night before., but you wouldn't catch me out at 9am after a night out, 3pm is more likely!


It's now a mandatory requirement for drivers to carry a breathalyser in the car in France.

The funny bit is, they had to give drivers a "grace period", as you couldn't buy them anywhere in France (and they must be a certain French make and standard) -

Yet there are literally hundreds of them across Halford stores in the UK and in the Chunnel shop before boarding (so am guessing you can probably get them on the Ferries as well).

I suppose it's a good idea in one way, but I did feel a little aggrieved at having to carry one, particularly as I don't / can't drink


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't read this whole thread but...

Bad drivers are one of my huge pet peeves. Roads are public property and driving is a _privilege_. People should respect the laws. If you don't want follow the laws, don't drive. Drivers need to respect the lives of others by not speeding and be considerate of others. Some states are increasing the speed limits to 85mph. The limit should be lowered to 55mph in every state, IMO. Better enforcement of the laws is needed as well.

Governments spend billions preventing terrorism and on safer air travel, yet more people are killed every year in car accidents.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think people look for excuses to not wear a seat belt because they find them uncomfortable.

I am not talking specifically about the OP or aiming this at the OP. I'm always hearing from people complaining about how evil the police are for stopping them for this and that. They will say they hate the police. I'm willing to bet more than 9 times out of 10 the police officer had legitimate reason for doing it. In that case, I have _no_ sympathy for these drivers.

I couldn't begin to count the number of times I've seen police officers and not once have they bothered me.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> I think people look for excuses to not wear a seat belt because they find them uncomfortable.
> 
> I am not talking specifically about the OP or aiming this at the OP. I'm always hearing from people complaining about how evil the police are for stopping them for this and that. They will say they hate the police. I'm willing to bet more than 9 times out of 10 the police officer had legitimate reason for doing it. In that case, I have _no_ sympathy for these drivers.
> 
> I couldn't begin to count the number of times I've seen police officers and not once have they bothered me.


If you check, I dont think I said I hated them and I dont think I said they were evil....I think I said they were incompetent. I think I said they werent nasty.

An interesting twist on this thread though, guess who just called them out after an incident at work. They are here on site now, absolutely no complaints at all but they are just speaking to the alleged offenders right now. Anything of interest, I`ll post it. 

I`d sooner have dealt with the situation myself but i can`t afford to get nicked, I`ve got too much to lose.

Well after a few minutes chat the officers have just left site. They`ve given the alleged offenders some clear words of advice re their behaviour and warned that their alleged behaviour could be considered common assault and could be taken further. I didnt hear what was said to them but they have flagged the call so any further incidents will be dealt with more seriously. I`m quite happy with what they`ve done, no complaints at all.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I don't think they refuse to take off, as the lights come on after the plane starts taxiing, and if they come on mid-flight (like they did with turbulence from Hurricane Sandy in October ) they usually aren't going to stop somewhere else - but its the cabin crews job to make sure all passengers put their belts on.
> 
> It makes their life (and job) very difficult if a passenger refuses to wear their belt when asked.
> 
> ...


Yeah you see not wearing a seatbelt doesn`t affect only the "non wearer". What about the emergency services who have to scrape you off the road and pick you up after you`ve shot through the windscreen? What about the hospital that has to spend a fortune on fixing you? Using up precious donated blood that could have been used to save someones life. What about the family you left behind, who are now saying, if only he`d worn a seatbelt.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I wasn't the one stating unsubstantiated facts though?
> 
> For example, I'm not sure how you can claim it's the police's fault people get hurt in car chases. If the criminals didn't run there would be no chase. Surely the suspects running from the police are at least partly to blame?
> 
> This thread is such a good example of how you simply can't have a reasonable discussion about these things. First the police are cowardly to make traffic stops, then when the traffic stop turns in to a chase, the police are to blame when a crash ensues. I can't make heads nor tails out of some of the "reasoning" really....


To be fair he's right in that many people die in police custody every year.

'PC Harwood has been found not guilty of the manslaughter of Ian Tomlinson. Tomlinson is one of 1,433 people who have died either in police custody or following other contact with the police, since 1990. '

Datablog: deaths after police contact or in police custody | News | guardian.co.uk

'950 deaths took place in custody, 317 following a police pursuit, 112 were the result of a road traffic incident involving a police vehicle and 54 were police shootings.'


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> To be fair he's right in that many people die in police custody every year.
> 
> 'PC Harwood has been found not guilty of the manslaughter of Ian Tomlinson. Tomlinson is one of 1,433 people who have died either in police custody or following other contact with the police, since 1990. '
> 
> ...


It's not so much the figures of custody deaths I find astonishing, as that out of all these cases only one cop was found guilty of causing the death...if my memory serves me right.Percentage wise it just doesn't seem possible to me.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Im still keen to know how "RS" can state parachutes only open on a 50/50 basis.......


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

poohdog said:


> It's not so much the figures of custody deaths I find astonishing, as that out of all these cases only one cop was found guilty of causing the death...if my memory serves me right.Percentage wise it just doesn't seem possible to me.


Sadly it isn`t shocking, its what you expect. The police have the best lawyers, whatever and know they will almost always get off, whatever the allegations. Lets say Tomlinson hadnt died from that vicious assault, would the story have made headlines? He wouldn`t have become a statistic. We would probably never have know about it. The other thing is, Harwood has form, previous attacks on the public. I dont know if anything was ever done about them but he was back on duty, wieldng his baton with quite a lot of enthusiasm.

This mornings dealings with officers was quite satisfactory. They were fair, reasonable and professional and I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Im still keen to know how "RS" can state parachutes only open on a 50/50 basis.......


You dont deserve a response but i will explain like this.. If 10 people skydive and the first 9 land with no problem but the 10th falls to earth an dies logic would say 9 times out of 10 you will be ok. But if your the 11th to jump do you think you will be ok because your like one of the 9? No it could of happened to the first second or third etc. So its random if it opens or not. Thats how you get a 50/50 chance of it opening


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> One i was literally dropping a friend off about 5 mins away, and the second was i was on the way to a&e because of an asthma attack and my inhalers weren't relieving it, so i thought they would see the reason behind it, but they didn't, and said i should have called an ambulance.


Number 1, your friend could have walked the 5mins - no excuse for not wearing a belt.

Number 2, I can't believe someone suffering an asthma attack gets in a car and thinks they are safe to do so. Your driving was most definitely impaired.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Robnsacha said:


> You dont deserve a response but i will explain like this.. If 10 people skydive and the first 9 land with no problem but the 10th falls to earth an dies logic would say 9 times out of 10 you will be ok. But if your the 11th to jump do you think you will be ok because your like one of the 9? No it could of happened to the first second or third etc. So its random if it opens or not. Thats how you get a 50/50 chance of it opening


Well on that reasoning, I might pull tonight in Tesco! lol C`mon everyone loves a tryer!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sussexplumber said:


> Sadly it isn`t shocking, its what you expect. The police have the best lawyers, whatever and know they will almost always get off, whatever the allegations. Lets say Tomlinson hadnt died from that vicious assault, would the story have made headlines? He wouldn`t have become a statistic. We would probably never have know about it. The other thing is, Harwood has form, previous attacks on the public. I dont know if anything was ever done about them but he was back on duty, wieldng his baton with quite a lot of enthusiasm.
> 
> This mornings dealings with officers was quite satisfactory. They were fair, reasonable and professional and I have absolutely no complaints.


*This is nice to hear. Isn't it a shame that the police force as a whole don't get rid of the bad guys? Perhaps if they did that we could all gain the respect back we once had for them.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

To the person that refuses point blank to wear seat belts for what ever ridiculous reason (so far not seen a single valid excuse for not belting up), do you really care so little about everyone else that travels in the same car?

Ok lets forget about the fact you might spread your brains all over the road after being thrown through the windscreen/smashed into the dashboard because that is your head so if you wish to risk it getting smashed then that is your privilege.

But why is it fair to impose that opinion on people that travel with you? By you not wearing a seat belt you are taking away their choice because no matter what they decide it isn't going to save them when you are tumbling around a metal box at whatever speed...

By your reckoning then crash helmets are also pointless because you can still die whilst wearing one, you can still have horrific accidents with them on :confused1:

Maybe all the facts and figures are just a huge conspiracy to get us all to belt up so that the we all die strapped to burning wreaks 

Sorry but not belting up is selfish.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> You dont deserve a response but i will explain like this.. If 10 people skydive and the first 9 land with no problem but the 10th falls to earth an dies logic would say 9 times out of 10 you will be ok. But if your the 11th to jump do you think you will be ok because your like one of the 9? No it could of happened to the first second or third etc. So its random if it opens or not. Thats how you get a 50/50 chance of it opening


Your maths is crap. 1/10 is not 50% by a long way. Please do post some stats to back up your outrageous claim that a parachute opening is 50/50. That is just plain stupid.

I honestly thought, reading the stuff you posted last night, that you were a youngster. Scary to see you're 27 and seriously think it's ok to break the law every time you get into the driver's seat and worse, risk other people's lives every time you're a back seat passenger. Disgusting, frankly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> To the person that refuses point blank to wear seat belts for what ever ridiculous reason (so far not seen a single valid excuse for not belting up), do you really care so little about everyone else that travels in the same car?
> 
> Ok lets forget about the fact you might spread your brains all over the road after being thrown through the windscreen/smashed into the dashboard because that is your head so if you wish to risk it getting smashed then that is your privilege.
> 
> ...


Like i said in my own car i would choose not wear one. If i get a taxi etc and they want me to put it on obviously i would. And is not wanting to be trapped in a burning wreck or impaled on a sign post not a valid reason? Because it is to me


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Your maths is crap. 1/10 is not 50% by a long way. Please do post some stats to back up your outrageous claim that a parachute opening is 50/50. That is just plain stupid.
> 
> I honestly thought, reading the stuff you posted last night, that you were a youngster. Scary to see you're 27 and seriously think it's ok to break the law every time you get into the driver's seat and worse, risk other people's lives every time you're a back seat passenger. Disgusting, frankly.


Im sick of repeating myself. In my OWN car. My math is fine your understanding that statistics have any relevence to an individual case are strange to me


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Robnsacha said:


> Like i said in my own car i would choose not wear one. If i get a taxi etc and they want me to put it on obviously i would. And is not wanting to be trapped in a burning wreck or impaled on a sign post not a valid reason? Because it is to me


The door buckling and trapping you is more likely to trap you in the car....are you going to remove all your car doors?

Actually I was on the scene seconds after a recent accident. 2 men were trapped in their car..they were both pinned in by the engine pushing the dashboard onto their legs....so maybe you should remove your engine aswell...better still just get the bus everywhere.

Your logic doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> The door buckling and trapping you is more likely to trap you in the car....are you going to remove all your car doors?


IF the door is damaged then you might still be able to get out of a window. IF your seatbelt jams you aint getting out no matter how much you struggle


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Robnsacha said:


> Like i said in my own car i would choose not wear one. If i get a taxi etc and they want me to put it on obviously i would. And is not wanting to be trapped in a burning wreck or impaled on a sign post not a valid reason? Because it is to me


What about when people travel with you? Or do you not transport anyone else in your car?

And no it isn't a valid reason because those my dear are called "freak" accidents and don't happen on a daily basis.

Incidentally I've been in an accident that would have killed me if I was wearing a belt (in the days before seat belts were compulsory) BUT I still wear a belt because I know that ultimately they SAVE lives.

Yes they are annoying and can be uncomfortable (especially if your short ) but they are there for a reason.
I would love to go back to the days of it being personal choice about wearing helmets on bikes but then again it isn't just about the people that kill themselves by not wearing them, you also have to think about the poor people that will be effected by scraping your brains off the road..

As I said sorry but not belting up is selfish, and your reasonings are ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> The door buckling and trapping you is more likely to trap you in the car....are you going to remove all your car doors?
> 
> Actually I was on the scene seconds after a recent accident. 2 men were trapped in their car..they were both pinned in by the engine pushing the dashboard onto their legs....so maybe you should remove your engine aswell...better still just get the bus everywhere.
> 
> Your logic doesn't really make sense.


Well yeah if you really want to be safe on the road then dont drive. We all take risks but its impossible to say how risky any individual situation is. As every situation is unique


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> To the person that refuses point blank to wear seat belts for what ever ridiculous reason (so far not seen a single valid excuse for not belting up), do you really care so little about everyone else that travels in the same car?
> 
> Ok lets forget about the fact you might spread your brains all over the road after being thrown through the windscreen/smashed into the dashboard because that is your head so if you wish to risk it getting smashed then that is your privilege.
> 
> ...


*In that situation they do have the choice not to travel in the car. Just as much as they shouldn't be in a car being driven by a drunk.
I admit, people that don't wear their seat belts are morons.*


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Your maths is crap. 1/10 is not 50% by a long way. Please do post some stats to back up your outrageous claim that a parachute opening is 50/50. That is just plain stupid.
> 
> I honestly thought, reading the stuff you posted last night, that you were a youngster. Scary to see you're 27 and seriously think it's ok to break the law every time you get into the driver's seat and worse, risk other people's lives every time you're a back seat passenger. Disgusting, frankly.


Obviously doesnt understand statistics  Its like saying roll a dice you have a 50% chance of rolling a 6 - you either do or dont 

Personally I wouldnt take a passenger in the back refusing to wear a belt, for the wellbeing of the front passengers/myself


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Robnsacha said:


> Well yeah if you really want to be safe on the road then dont drive. We all take risks but its impossible to say how risky any individual situation is. As every situation is unique


So what you are saying is that based on 'one' accident a family member was in...you are no longer wearing a seatbelt...rather than base your logic on the statistics that show that thousands of lives have been saved or been spared serious injury by wearing a seatbelt whilst driving and being involved in a collision?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *In that situation they do have the choice not to travel in the car. Just as much as they shouldn't be in a car being driven by a drunk.
> I admit, people that don't wear their seat belts are morons.*


Yeah my brother is a moron. A living and breathing one but yeah ok


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Obviously doesnt understand statistics  Its like saying roll a dice you have a 50% chance of rolling a 6 - you either do or dont
> 
> Personally I wouldnt take a passenger in the back refusing to wear a belt, for the wellbeing of the front passengers/myself


I could roll a dice 1000 times an never get a 6 but you could roll the same dice an get one first time. Random. So 1 in 6 is meaninless


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> So what you are saying is that based on 'one' accident a family member was in...you are no longer wearing a seatbelt...rather than base your logic on the statistics that show that thousands of lives have been saved or been spared serious injury by wearing a seatbelt whilst driving and being involved in a collision?


Yes. What good are statistics if your the one who dies because your wearing your belt?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Really think this has run its course and is getting petty and insulting,


HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS


----------

